# سؤال:"هل يوجد الان تكلم بألسنة؟



## يوسف راضي (4 يوليو 2009)

"هل يوجد الان تكلم بألسنة؟


----------



## fredyyy (4 يوليو 2009)

يوسف راضي قال:


> "هل يوجد الان تكلم بألسنة؟


 

*إقرأ  كورنثوس الاولى : 14  
*


----------



## Strident (4 يوليو 2009)

1- اقرأ الجزء الذي قال عنه فريدي...

2- بما أن الله لا يعطي المعجزات للمنظرة، بل لحاجة الكنيسة، فمع انتشار الإيمان في كل مكان، و مع وجود وسائل الاتصال و الترجمة لا توجد حاجة لهذه الموهبة...بل وجودها سيدفع صاحبها للتكبر، و هذا ما لا يريد الله


----------



## يوسف راضي (4 يوليو 2009)

اولا:اشكركم من اجل اجاباتكم السريعة.


ثانيا:من الواضح من اجابت الاخ johnnie - الذي فهمته - بان التكلم بألسنة كان في العصر الذي تصعب فيها تعلم اللغات وهو طبعا ليس هذا العصر الذي يتميز بالسرعة في كل شئ............
ولكن لي تعليك من قراتي ل(1كو14) وهو
*ليس هدف موهبة التكلم بألسنة هو المساعدة في التبشير فقط فها اليك بعض الاهداف:
1- الكرازة بالأنجيل (أع2)
2-أعطيت لبعض الناس كدليل علي حلول الروح القدس (أع6:19) "وَلَمَّا وَضَعَ بُولُسُ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِمْ حَلَّ \لرُّوحُ \لْقُدُسُ عَلَيْهِمْ فَطَفِقُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِلُغَاتٍ وَيَتَنَبَّأُونَ. "
3-أية لغير المؤمنيين(1كو22:14) "إِذاً \لأَلْسِنَةُ آيَةٌ لاَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَلْ لِغَيْرِ \لْمُؤْمِنِينَ. أَمَّا \لنُّبُوَّةُ فَلَيْسَتْ لِغَيْرِ \لْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ. "
4-لبناء النفس(1كو4:14) "4مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِلِسَانٍ يَبْنِي نَفْسَهُ"
5-كنوع من الصلاة مع الله (1كو2:14),(1كو14:14),(1كو28:14) "2لأَنَّ مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِلِسَانٍ لاَ يُكَلِّمُ \لنَّاسَ بَلِ \للهَ لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَسْمَعُ. وَلَكِنَّهُ بِالرُّوحِ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَسْرَارٍ"  ,  "14لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي بِلِسَانٍ فَرُوحِي تُصَلِّي"  ,  "28وَلَكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُتَرْجِمٌ فَلْيَصْمُتْ فِي \لْكَنِيسَةِ وَلْيُكَلِّمْ نَفْسَهُ وَ\للهَ."
6- كنوع من ارسال الله رسائل للبشر لبنيان الكنيسة في حالة وجود مترجم.(اجتهاد من  1كو28:14  ).
7- لتحقيق النبؤة التي تنبأ بها اشعياء النبي وايضا السيد المسيح. "17وَهَذِهِ \لآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ \لْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ \لشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ. 18يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى \لْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ».(مر16).               ,                     "11إِنَّهُ بِشَفَةٍ لَكْنَاءَ وَبِلِسَانٍ آخَرَ يُكَلِّمُ هَذَا \لشَّعْبَ (اش28)".


ثالثا: اذا استطعنا نقول ان جميع هذه الاشياء قد انتهت فيجب علينا حينئذ ان نقول ان هذه الموهبة قد انتهت.

رابعا:لم تذكر اية - علي ما اعتقد - تقول ان هذه الموهبة ستنتهي.

خامسا: من الواضح في يوم الخمسيين انه كان يوجد جمع كثير من مختلف اللغات وعلي ما اعتقده انه اكيد كلن يوجد ايضا مترجميين الا وكيف كانوا يستطيعون التعامل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سادسا: احب اختم حديثي بالشكر مرتا اخري واحب ان اوضح شئ لكي يكون هدف كلاما واضحا 
وهي انني انسان مسيحي ارثوذكسي وقد كلمني اناسا علي هذا الموضوع من بعض الطوائف وكان حديثا فرعيا وليس في الموضوع الاساسي لذلك لم اناقشه فيه وتفرقنا بسبب الدراسة فاخذتوا ابحث في الموضوع وحدي حتي انني لم اقتنع بالرأي الارثوذكسي في هذا الموضوع -أسف علي هذا الراي - ولكن هذه هي الصراحا وانا احب ان اقول الصراحة لانها مريحة للكل وتحل المشكلة مهما كانت لذلك احب ان لا تضيق صدوركم معي وان تساعدوني في هذا الموضوع. والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم.


----------



## Strident (4 يوليو 2009)

لم أكن اعرف أن هناك رأي أورثوذكسي و آخر كاثوليكي أو بروتستانتي..

و معلوماتي أنه لا يوجد خلاف على هذا..

و من قال أنها انتهت؟ ربما يأتي عصر فيما بعد نحتاجه ثانية، الله وحده يعلم...
إنما في هذا العصر ليس هناك حاجة لها...

و انا أرثوذكسي على فكرة


----------



## يوسف راضي (4 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك يا اخي مرة اخري واحب ان اوضح لك الاختلاف وهو ان بعض الطوائف تقول انها لم تنتهي واما الارثوذكس فيقولون انها انتهت والرد الذي كتبته توضح انها لا تنتهي .

ولماذا لم يكون العصر الذي يمكن ان نحتاج فيه الموهبة ثانية  هو جميع العصور وهذا واضح من اهداف الموهبة انها تحتاجها الكنيسة في كل عصر.


----------



## Strident (4 يوليو 2009)

هذه ليست مسألة إيمانية، بل آراء و لا أحد متأكد من شيء...

أنا متأكد من شيء واحد فقط: أن ليس لها حاجة الآن...


----------



## يوسف راضي (4 يوليو 2009)

اولا احب ان اشكرك علي استمرارك معي واتساع صدرك....
واحب ان اعلق....
اولا:الشئ الذي يعتقده  الانسان فاليه يؤمن به فمثلا نقول ان هذا الشخص يعتقد او (يؤمن) بفكرة معينةفكلاهما واحد  من وجهة نظري...

ثانيا:نحن نسمع بكثير من الناس يتكلمون بألسنة في مدينتنا الصغيرة التي اعيش فيها ......وهذا يجعلني اسئل ابائي علي هذا الموضوع فيوجيبوا بأنها قد انتهت بدون اقناع... اذا فكيف يتكلمون هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين نسمع عنهم - وهو من اشخاص موثوق فيهم - انهم يتكلمون بهذه الالسنة ومنها سوف يكونوا هم علي صواب في هذا الموضوع ومنها سوف يؤتينا الفكر بأنهم يعتقدون اعتقادا صحيحا مما سوف يؤدي الي الشك فيما نعتقده نحن وهذا اعتقد انك تعلم اضراره.......

ثالثا:احب ان تبحث في هذا الموضوع من الطرفين (الراي والراي الاخر) وانا اتمنى ان اسمع صوتك من كلماتك القصيرة الجميلة.,...


----------



## Strident (4 يوليو 2009)

أشعر أن عندك خطأ في فهم معنى التكلم بألسنة...

التكلم بألسنة لا يعني البلاغة، و إنما أن المتكلم يتكلم بلغته، و كل من السامعين يسمع بلغته هو...

أريد أن أعرف، كم لغة تتكلمون في مدينتكم الصغيرة؟!
كيف عرفت إذاً أنه يتكلم بألسنة؟!

لذلك، كما قال لك الأخ فريدي، اقرأ كورنثوس الأولى 14...

5 اني اريد ان جميعكم تتكلمون بألسنة ولكن بالأولى ان تتنبأوا .لان من يتنبأ اعظم ممن يتكلم بألسنة الا اذا ترجم حتى تنال الكنيسة بنيانا.

6 فالآن ايها الاخوة ان جئت اليكم متكلما بألسنة فماذا انفعكم ان لم اكلمكم اما باعلان او بعلم او بنبوة او بتعليم.

7 الاشياء العادمة النفوس التي تعطي صوتا مزمار او قيثارة مع ذلك ان لم تعط فرقا للنغمات فكيف يعرف ما زمر او ما عزف به.

8 فانه ان اعطى البوق ايضا صوتا غير واضح فمن يتهيأ للقتال.

9 هكذا انتم ايضا ان لم تعطوا باللسان كلاما يفهم فكيف يعرف ما تكلم به.فانكم تكونون تتكلمون في الهواء.

10 ربما تكون انواع لغات هذا عددها في العالم وليس شيء منها بلا معنى.

11 فان كنت لا اعرف قوة اللغة اكون عند المتكلم اعجميا والمتكلم اعجميا عندي.

12 هكذا انتم ايضا اذ انكم غيورون للمواهب الروحية اطلبوا لاجل بنيان الكنيسة ان تزدادوا.

13 لذلك من يتكلم بلسان فليصلّ لكي يترجم.

14 لانه ان كنت اصلّي بلسان فروحي تصلّي واما ذهني فهو بلا ثمر.

15 فما هو اذا.اصلّي بالروح واصلّي بالذهن ايضا.ارتل بالروح وارتل بالذهن ايضا.

16 والا فان باركت بالروح فالذي يشغل مكان العامي كيف يقول آمين عند شكرك.لانه لا يعرف ماذا تقول.

17 فانك انت تشكر حسنا ولكن الآخر لا يبنى.

18 اشكر الهي اني اتكلم بألسنة اكثر من جميعكم.

19 ولكن في كنيسة اريد ان اتكلم خمس كلمات بذهني لكي اعلم آخرين ايضا اكثر من عشرة آلاف كلمة بلسان.

20 ايها الاخوة لا تكونوا اولادا في اذهانكم بل كونوا اولادا في الشر.واما في الاذهان فكونوا كاملين.

21 مكتوب في الناموس اني بذوي ألسنة اخرى وبشفاه اخرى سأكلم هذا الشعب ولا هكذا يسمعون لي يقول الرب.

22 اذا الألسنة آية لا للمؤمنين بل لغير المؤمنين.اما النبوة فليست لغير المؤمنين بل للمؤمنين.

23 فان اجتمعت الكنيسة كلها في مكان واحد وكان الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة فدخل عاميون او غير مؤمنين أفلا يقولون انكم تهذون.

24 ولكن ان كان الجميع يتنبأون فدخل احد غير مؤمن او عامي فانه يوبخ من الجميع.يحكم عليه من الجميع.

25 وهكذا تصير خفايا قلبه ظاهرة وهكذا يخرّ على وجهه ويسجد للّه مناديا ان الله بالحقيقة فيكم

26 فما هو اذا ايها الاخوة.متى اجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم له لسان له اعلان له ترجمة.فليكن كل شيء للبنيان


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يوليو 2009)

الكتاب المقدس واضح 

يقول :

(المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل. 9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض. 
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8) 

ولمزيد من التوضيح 

موهبة الالسنة هي قسمان 
اولا : التكلم بالسنة 
ثانيا : الصلاة بالسنة 

الكتاب يقول ( الالسنة ستبطل ) متى جاء الكامل 
وهذا واضح ان هذا الموعد هو مجيء المسيح الثاني .

هناك مفهوم خاطيء يقول ان الكنيسة الان لا تحتاج الى التكلم بالسنة ، في اشارة انها تخاطب الناس ، وهذا مفهوم غير كتابي بالمرة 

مرة اخرى الكتاب المقدس يقول :

(لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع. ولكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار.)
( 1كورنثوس 14: 2) 

هناك مفاهيم كثيرة خاطئة منتشرة حتى بين من يقودون التعليم في الكنائس ، وهذا يقود الى تعليم خاطيء غير كتابي بالمرة .

واخيرا : كلامي ليس له اي علاقة بالطوائف ، ففي كل طائفة ستجد هذا الايمان ، ومن اشهر من تكلم عن هذا الموضوع في الطائفة الارثوذكسية القمص مكاري يونان . 

مع تحياتي ومحبتي ​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يوليو 2009)

_سلام ونعمه 
 اخى الحبيب يوسف راضى
كان سؤالك هو 



			"هل يوجد الان تكلم بألسنة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وكلا من الاخوة عرض ما يعتقد... وانا معهم فى هذا الامر حيث كان الهدف الاول هو الكرازة بالانجيل وليس لنا حاجه لا الان فاعمال الله ليس لمجد ارضى لاكن لعمل سماوى لغير المؤمنين وايضا للمؤمنين
لاكننى وجدت انك ترد على سؤال انت وضعته .... وتستخدم نصوص كتابيه انا اختلف فى فهمها معك لاكن ليس مجالنا فهذا المنتدى الكريم يرفض التكلم فى الطائفيات... 
اذا انت تريد ان تخرجنا لحوار طائفى ... اعتقد هذا مرفوض فى المنتدى الكريم
 بالمناسبه
سمعت كثيرون يدعون التكلم بالالسنه لكنى ما فهمت منهم شىء وما استفدت ابدا 
ولا حاجه لهذا العصر  للتكلم بالالسنه كما وضح الاخ جونى وكما موضح تاريخ الكنيسه حيث بدئت الترجمات والتبشير بكل اللغات وصاروا المبشرين من كل الاجناس والالوان واللغات مالئين كل بقاع الارض ... فما الحاجه هنا للتكلم بالالسنه.. 
اتمنى ان كلماتى تقبلها بصدر رحب مع كامل الحب  والاحترام
شكرا لك
سلام ونعمه_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يوليو 2009)

> (المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل. 9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.
> (1 كورنثوس 13: 8)


المقصود بالالسنه هنا هى اللغات التى يتكلم بها كل سكان الارض وليس التكلم بالالسنه الى حين مجىء المسيح لالا لا تفهم الايه بهذا الشكل وما فسرها احد الاباء على هذا الاطار
وبما اننا نناقش الموضوع علينيا ان نتطرق لكل جوانبه
سؤال
كيف نفرق من يتكلم بالسنه ممن لا يتكلم ويدعى ؟... ارجو اجابه
ما الهدف من التكلم بالالسنه هل لمجد ارضى ام لاعمال الهيه؟... نحن امام جسد حقيقى ودم حقيقى كل يوم على المذبح يتحولون وامام معجزات حقيقيه ملموسه ويعجز العقل امامها 
ثم كيف يستفيد من يشاهد التكلم بالالسنه ؟...هل احد يؤمن؟... كلا بل يجدف على عمل الروح القدس بسبب هذا


> ثانيا
> -أية لغير المؤمنيين(1كو22:14) "إِذاً \لأَلْسِنَةُ آيَةٌ لاَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَلْ لِغَيْرِ \لْمُؤْمِنِينَ. أَمَّا \لنُّبُوَّةُ فَلَيْسَتْ لِغَيْرِ \لْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ.


"
وهنا نرا وضوح الكتاب المقدس فى تعاليمه
فهو يقول ان التكلم بالسنه لغير المؤمنين ومن البديهى ان نفهم بوضوح انها لاجل معرفه كلمه الرب لغير المؤمنين
اخواتى الاعزاء
حدثت هذه المعجزه فى ثلاث مرات لاجل حكمه الهيه يقبلها العقل والمنطق فهنا لابد ان نلاحظ ....
كان التكلم بالالسنه ايه لجمهور المجتمعين((من كل امه تحت السماء)) كل كل اللغات لذالك كان لابد ان الواعظ يتكلم بلغته هو وحينئذا يفهم الجميع كلامه كلاً منهم حسب لغته ... فهذه هى الحكمه الالهيه فى هذه المعجزة وهى اوردت فى انجيل لوقا وفى سفر الاعمال ايضا
وما حدث لبيت كرنيليوس كان علامه للرسل ان الرب قد فتح باب الخلاص للامم الوثنيه

فبينما بطرس يتكلم بهذه الامور حل الروح القدس على جميع الذين كانوا يسمعون الكلمة* 45 فاندهش المؤمنون الذين من اهل الختان كل من جاء مع بطرس لان موهبة الروح القدس قد انسكبت على الامم ايضا* 46 لانهم كانوا يسمعونهم يتكلمون بالسنة و يعظمون الله حينئذ اجاب بطرس

وقبول الامم الوثنيه فى اعمال 18

فسمع الرسل و الاخوة الذين كانوا في اليهودية ان الامم ايضا قبلوا كلمة الله*
ومن هنا نرى حكمه الهيه لكى يثبت للوثنين عمل الروح القدس وبطريقه مفهومه لاكن 
*...................................*
 لاكن لاجل مجد ارضى زائف
المره الثالثه فى افسس كانت ايه لمن نالو الروح القدس بعد ان قالو فى اعمال 19
قال لهم هل قبلتم الروح القدس لما امنتم قالوا له و لا سمعنا انه يوجد الروح القدس
هنا تكلموا بالسنه وتنبؤ ذالك لاظهار عمل الروح القدس لهم 

ثلاث مرات راينا حكمه الهيه واضحه تماما ولولا عمل الروح القدس فيهم ما صارو مؤمنين بيسوع 

اما ان يكون التكلم بالالسنه بلا ادنى هدف او حكمه الهيه *...................................*

سلام المسيح بقوبكم والرب معكم


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يوليو 2009)

_يريت تقرو كتاب الكنيسه المسيحيه فى عصر الرسل لمثلث الرحمات نيافه الانبا يؤنس ربنا ينيح نفسه ويباركنا بصلواته امام عرش النعمه_


----------



## يوسف راضي (4 يوليو 2009)

احبوا ان اشكركم جميعا علي ردودكم التي تعجني حقا.....
اولا:احب ان اعلق علي كلام الاخ johnnie بانني لا افهم التكلم بألسنة انها بلاغة وانما هي لغة واعتقد انه اللغة التي يتكلم بها هي التي يسمعها الاخريين حتي ولو لم يفهموها لذلك ظهرة موهبة الترجمة.!!! 
اما بالنسبة الي عدد اللغات الذين يتكلموها في مدينتنا فلست ادري عددهم ولكني اسمع ان يوجد اناسا يتكلمون.......واما بانسبا الى صدق هذا الكلام يقول الكتاب "لكي تقوم كل كلمة على فم (شاهد)ين او ثلاثة"(مت16:18)
اما بالنسبة الي نصيحة الاخ فريدي بأن كنت قارئ السفر جيدا قبل ذلك وان كنت لم اقرأه بعد ما كنت استطيع ان اجيب علي التعليك الاول .........
اما بالنسبة الي الايات المضيئة باللون الاحمر فهي لا تتعارض علي ما قيل فمثلا  "هكذا انتم ايضا ان لم تعطوا باللسان كلاما يفهم فكيف يعرف ما تكلم به.فانكم تكونون تتكلمون في الهواء." فهو هنا يتكلم علي بنيان  الكنيسة  وليس في هذا انكار للتكلم بألسنة فهو الذي قال "39 اذا ايها الاخوة جدوا للتنبوء ولا تمنعوا التكلم بألسنة." وايضا قال   "اني اريد ان جميعكم تتكلمون بألسنة ولكن بالأولى ان تتنبأوا " ففي هذه الايات لم يعارض التكلم بالسنة وانما فضل النبؤة(التعليم) لانها تفيد الكنيسة كلها اما التكلم بالسنة فهي تفيد الجمع المؤمنين في حالة وجود الترجمة كما ذكرنا من قبل وتفيد غير المؤمنين في حالة النظام لذلك قال الرسول "40 وليكن كل شيء بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب" ان كان احد يتكلم بلسان فاثنين اثنين او على الاكثر ثلاثة ثلاثة وبترتيب وليترجم واحد."  ففي هذا النظام تكون الاستفادة لذلك قال "33 لان الله ليس اله تشويش بل اله سلام.كما في جميع كنائس القديسين." فهو يقول لهم هذه الايات لانهم كانوا يستخدمونها استخداما خاطئا فكان كل من له الموهبة يستمر في الكلام ومع الكثرة لا يستفيد غير المؤمن وهذا تفسير الاية الموضيئة الاخري وهذا هو ما فهمته فان كنت قد اخطأت في التفسير اذا ما هو التفسير الصحيح الذي لا يتعارض مع الايات الاخري بل مع العكس تكون ايات تساندها......





ثانيا:الي الاخ NEW_MAN اكون مسرووووووووووور جدا اذا اتيت لي بالمرجع الذي قرأته او سمعة للاب المحبوب مكاري يونان وهو يقول هذا .


مع الشكر لكم جميعا.......ز


----------



## يوسف راضي (4 يوليو 2009)

في البدء احبوا ان اشكرك اخي كوكب البرية علي حديثك الهادي الجميل الذي تعلمته من كوكب البرية الجديد.......
اما بعد فاحب ان تقولوا لنا كيف نستطيع الحصول علي هذا الكتاب...........


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يوليو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> المقصود بالالسنه هنا هى اللغات التى يتكلم بها كل سكان الارض وليس التكلم بالالسنه الى حين مجىء المسيح لالا لا تفهم الايه بهذا الشكل وما فسرها احد الاباء على هذا الاطار





kawkab_albaryia قال:


> وبما اننا نناقش الموضوع علينيا ان نتطرق لكل جوانبه




لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع. ولكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار
(1 كورنثوس 14: 2) 

هناك نوعان للأسنة 

ألسنة الناس 
ألسنة الملائكة 

ان كنت اتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن.
(1 كورنثوس 13: 1 ) 

رجاء عدم الخلط بينهما . 

(لذلك من يتكلم بلسان فليصلّ لكي يترجم. 14 لانه ان كنت اصلّي بلسان فروحي تصلّي واما ذهني فهو بلا ثمر. 15 فما هو اذا.اصلّي بالروح واصلّي بالذهن ايضا.ارتل بالروح وارتل بالذهن ايضا.)
(1 كورنثوس 14: 13 - 15) 


التكلم مع الله بألسنة ( الصلاة ) باق حتى مجيء المسيح الثاني 

(  المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل. 9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8 - 10) 

الرب يديم المحبة والمواهب مشتعلة الى يوم مجيئه المبارك ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يوليو 2009)

يوسف راضي قال:


> ثانيا:الي الاخ NEW_MAN اكون مسرووووووووووور جدا اذا اتيت لي بالمرجع الذي قرأته او سمعة للاب المحبوب مكاري يونان وهو يقول هذا .
> 
> 
> مع الشكر لكم جميعا.......ز


 
يمكنك الدخول الى موقع الاب المحبوب مكاري يونان على الانترنت ، وستجد سلسلة عظات سنة 2005

يمكنك الاستماع الى سلسلة عظات المواهب الروحية خمس عظات على هذا الرابط 


http://www.fathermakary.net/sermons05.htm

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يوليو 2009)

بصراحه الكتاب عندى كتيب مش فيل على كمبيوتر وش عارف اذا كان على النت ولا لا
بس هتلاقيه فى كنيسه مار جرجس سبورتنج بالاسكندريه
وفى الكاتدرائيه القديمه بكلوت بيه بالقاهره... كمان هتلاقى ابونا مكارى بنفسه تقدر تتكلم معاه  بخصوص الموضوع دا لو عنده وقت يعنى او فى صيغه سؤال ورقى


----------



## يوسف راضي (4 يوليو 2009)

ردا علي الاخ كوكب البرية .......
اولا: بالنسبة بانني اسأل سؤال وارد علي نفسي ...نعم انا معك في هذا الراي فانني وضعت سؤال واجبت عليه, ولكن ليس في هذا عيب لانني قلت في ثاني مداخلة لي انني درست الموضوع في ثاني مداخلة (سادسا).اذا انا اعرف الرد (للطرفين) ولكني غيرفاهم للرأي الارثوذكسي لذلك اتيت هنا لكي افهم منكم انتم اللذين اكبر مني روحيا وسنن .السيد المسيح نفسه كان يسأل اسألة ويكون عارف الحل.


ثانيا:تفسير الاية التي تقول "8اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً. وَأَمَّا \لنُّبُوَّاتُ فَسَتُبْطَلُ وَ\لأَلْسِنَةُ فَسَتَنْتَهِي وَ\لْعِلْمُ فَسَيُبْطَلُ. 9لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ \لْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ \لتَّنَبُّؤِ. 10وَلَكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ \لْكَامِلُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ.(1كو13) فهنا تفسر الاية علي الاتي – من وجهة معرفتي البسيطة – ان الرسول يقصد ان النبوات والالسنة والعلم كله سينتهي اما المحبة فلا تنتهي..... ويقف امامنا سؤال واحد وهومتي يحدث هذا؟؟؟؟ وللرد علي هذا السؤال لابد ان نعرف ما معني "الكامل" تعني الكامل هو نهاية الزمان او نضوج الثمر  وهنا واضح انه يقصد في المجئ الثاني اي نحن هنا الان لا نعرف كل ما في  السمويات فالله يكلمنا ويعرفنا عن طريق هذه المواهب التي تزيد ايماننا بالله ولكن عند المجئ الثاني ونهاية العالم لم يكن لهذه المواهب اهمية لاننا نكون مع الله واما المحبة فلا تنتهي لاننا في السموات سوف يستمر الزيادة في محبة الله لاننا سوف نعرف الله لذلك قال الرسول "9لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ \لْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ \لتَّنَبُّؤِ. 10وَلَكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ \لْكَامِلُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ. 11لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ. 12فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ \لآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. \لآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ \لْمَعْرِفَةِ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ. " اخيرا احب ان تعلمني هل هذا كان رايك؟

ثالثا:بالنسبة الي السؤال الذي طرحته "كيف نفرق من يتكلم بالسنه ممن لا يتكلم ويدعى ؟... ارجو اجابه  

هذا سؤال مهم جدا وخطير وعلينا لكي نعرف مدا صدقهم.
1- نصلي الي الله.
2- ندرس الموضوع كتابيا .
3- الامتحان: يجب ان نختبر. فمثلا نحضر شخصا من الذين لديهم هذه الموهبة وليكن يتكلم اللغة الايطالية ونحضر شخص يكون متعلم اللغة ونجلس لنحكم ونقول المثال القائل "قالوا الجمل طلع النخلة كلنا ادي الجمل وادي النخلة".


رابعا:بالنسبة لاهداف التكلم لم يكن الهدف الوحيد للتكلم بالسنة هو التبشير فقط وهذا  قلته قبل سابق ولكي لا اعيد نفسي احب ان تضع لي التفسير الصحيح فهذا ليس طائفي بل هو تصحيح افكار اخ لك في المسيح. 


خامسا:ارجو ان لا اكون قد نسيت شئ . وفي النهاية وبعد الشكر ارجوا ان تضع لي الاسئلة واضحة.وايضاان يكون صدرك رحب في النقاش ولا تغضب مني بل نجعل حديثا هدفه الوصول الي الحل المقنع بالمحبة التي هي افضل المواهب جميعا.وهذا الكلام لاخواتي جميعا.


----------



## يوسف راضي (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكوكب البرية علي ما قلته ولكن المشكلة في كل هذه الاقتراحات انني من الصعيد .ولا يبقي معي سوي صلواتكم واحول ابحث علي النت . شكرا مرة اخري...


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2009)

هناك من يؤمن بهذه الموهبة و هناك من يؤمن بإنتهاء فترتها و إقتصارها على تلاميذ المسيح 
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه, إن كانت الموهبة مستمرة أم لا, ما الذي سيتغير؟ هل سيتغير الفداء؟ هل سيتغير الإيمان المسيحي؟ هل سيتغير الكتاب المقدس؟

لماذا دائماً نركز على القشور و ننسى الجوهر؟


----------



## يوسف راضي (5 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخي نيو مان علي هذه النعمة


----------



## يوسف راضي (5 يوليو 2009)

اولا: احب ان اشكر الزعيم واحاول ان ارد علي حسب ما اعتقد 
بالنسبة لماذا تحدثت في هذا الموضوع دون غيره؟؟؟؟
اذا نظرت الي الكتب الدينية التي تخرج في الاسواق بانواعها ستجد منها الروحية ومنها العقيدية ومنها المسابقات ومنها التاريخية..........ألخ أنلوم هؤلاء جميعا ؟ بالطبع لا.... اذا لكل موضوع له اهدافه التي تسموا اليه .فلولا ان قداسة البابا يعلم ان للموضوع اهمية ما كان يكتب ويتكلم عنه .ونيافة الانبا بيشوي لولا انه يعلم خطورة الموضوع ما كان يكتب عليه وهي انا احاول ان اكتب لك اهمية الموضوع  بالنسبة لي علي الرغم مني ذكرته قبل ذلك ولكني اعيده كي هدفنا واضح وواحد قلت:
1- نحن نسمع بكثير من الناس يتكلمون بألسنة في مدينتنا الصغيرة التي اعيش فيها ......وهذا يجعلني اسئل ابائي علي هذا الموضوع فيوجيبوا بأنها قد انتهت بدون اقناع... اذا فكيف يتكلمون هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين نسمع عنهم - وهو من اشخاص موثوق فيهم - انهم يتكلمون بهذه الالسنة ومنها سوف يكونوا هم علي صواب في هذا الموضوع ومنها سوف يؤتينا الفكر بأنهم يعتقدون اعتقادا صحيحا مما سوف يؤدي الي الشك فيما نعتقده نحن وهذا اعتقد انك تعلم اضراره.......
2- اضيف اذا اصبح كلامهم هو الكلام الصادق سوف نفقد مصداقية ابائنا........
3- اذا اردت ان تعرف اهمية الموضوع اقرا التعلق الثاني بتركيز وقل لنفسكا لو كان لكنستنا هذه الموهبة ماذا سوف يكون للكنيسة من توسع في جميع العالم.....


4- في النهاية اقدم لك الشكر مرة اخري .


----------



## يوسف راضي (5 يوليو 2009)

علي فكرة يا اخوتي اني احب ان افعل بحث في هذا الموضوع فان مشاركاتكم سوف تقوي الموضوع


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يوليو 2009)

My Rock قال:


> هناك من يؤمن بهذه الموهبة و هناك من يؤمن بإنتهاء فترتها و إقتصارها على تلاميذ المسيح





My Rock قال:


> السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه, إن كانت الموهبة مستمرة أم لا, ما الذي سيتغير؟ هل سيتغير الفداء؟ هل سيتغير الإيمان المسيحي؟ هل سيتغير الكتاب المقدس؟
> 
> لماذا دائماً نركز على القشور و ننسى الجوهر؟





الاخ الحبيب My Rock

اذا تناقشنا بمحبة وبدون عصبية او تحزب ، فسوف نصل الى فائدة كبيرة جدا ، نحن نتكلم عن المواهب الروحية التي شجعنا عليها الرسول بولس 

(ولكن جدوا للمواهب الحسنى.)
(1 كورنثوس 12: 31)

وايضا 
(اتبعوا المحبة ولكن جدوا للمواهب الروحية وبالأولى ان تتنبأوا.)
(1 كورنثوس 14: 1 ) 

وايضا 
(هكذا انتم ايضا اذ انكم غيورون للمواهب الروحية اطلبوا لاجل بنيان الكنيسة ان تزدادوا)
(1 كورنثوس 14: 12) 

انا ارى من خلال فهمي للكتاب المقدس ، ان هذه المواهب سوف تساعد المؤمن في الكرازة واظهار عظمة ومجد ملكوت الله وسلطانه لاولاده والمؤمنون به امام المعارضين من الديانات الارضية او غير المؤمنين باي ديانة . 

اذا فالفائدة موجودة لمن يؤمن بها ويستخدمها ، ولكنها سوف تكون اداة معطلة لمن يترك ويهمل استخدامها . 

مرة اخرى ، اذا تم النقاش بمحبة كما يقول لنا الكتاب ، بمناقشة الفكر لا الشخص ، سوف نصل الى فائدتين عظيمتين 

الاولى : ان نتعلم كيف نتحاور وكيف نختلف بمحبة اخوية مسيحية 
الثانية : ان نتعلم عن المواهب الروحية وكيفية استخدامها ، او عن التعاليم المضلة ونستنير بالحق الكتابي . 

مع محبتي واحترامي


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخى الحبيب يوسف راضى لسعه قلبك
لاكنى اختلف فى فهم الايات  
فهل ممكن نعرض الاختلاف  ؟؟.... ونتناقش به ام بهذا نتطرق لطائفيه؟... ربما انا جديد فى منتداكم الكريم فقط اخطء فى ما اكتب لاكن هو بجهل منى فسامحونى
بكل بساطه يااخى يوسف
ما الحاجه للتكلم بالالسنه فى هذا العصر الذى ينتشر به كثير من الكارزين فى كل بقاع الارض بكل اللغات؟....
اجيبنى ثم ننتقل لنقطه اخرى 

ثم كيف نميزبين ما يتكلم بالسن حقيقيه ان كانت بالفعل موجوده (انا لا اعتقد ذلك ولم ارا) وممن يدعى انه يتكلم بالسن ؟....

ارجو الرد ثم الانتقال لنقطه اخرى

سلام لكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يوليو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> ما الحاجه للتكلم بالالسنه فى هذا العصر الذى ينتشر به كثير من الكارزين فى كل بقاع الارض بكل اللغات؟....
> اجيبنى ثم ننتقل لنقطه اخرى


 
اخي الحبيب 

سلام المسيح 

ارجو ان تقرأ الفقرات الكتابية التي وضعتها في تعليقاتي السابقة ، ربما لم تلتفت اليها ، فهي تجيب عن سؤالك الذي لا زلت تكرره ...

اخي ، لم يقل احد من المؤمنين بمواهب التكلم بألسنة انها للكرازة .

الكتاب المقدس يقول بوضوح 

من يتكلم بلسان يكلم الله لا الناس ، ويفرق بين نوعين من الألسنة ( ان كنت اتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ) هذه ألسنة مختلفة ، انت تصر على الكلام عن واحدة فقط .



مرة اخرى لن اكرر الايات والشواهد الكتابية ، ارجو الرجوع اليها في ردودي السابقة 

الرب معك


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى نيو مان هوارجو اجابه السؤال الاخر 
كيف نفرق بين الذين يتكلمون بالسنه من الذين يدعون انهم يتكلمون بالسنه؟... لك جزيل الشكر 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يوليو 2009)

> لم يقل احد من المؤمنين بمواهب التكلم بألسنة انها للكرازة .
> 
> الكتاب المقدس يقول بوضوح


* عذرا اخى الحبيب الكتاب واضح وصريح
بقرائه سفر اعمال الرسل والاصحاح 2 نجد انه عند حلول الروح القدس والتكلم بالالسنه  كان الهدف هو تعظيم الرب حتى اندهش الجميع من هذا وتسألوا فيما بينهم كيف يكون هذا وتعجبوا  حينئذا بدء بطرس الرسول يكرز بالانجيل 
انظر الايات الكريمه *
_*فبهت الجميع و تعجبوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض اترى ليس جميع هؤلاء المتكلمين جليليين* 8  فكيف نسمع نحن كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها* 9  فرتيون و ماديون و عيلاميون و الساكنون ما بين النهرين و اليهودية و كبدوكية و بنتس و اسيا* 10  و فريجية و بمفيلية و مصر و نواحي ليبية التي نحو القيروان و الرومانيون المستوطنون يهود و دخلاء* 11  كريتيون و عرب نسمعهم يتكلمون بالسنتنا بعظائم الله* 12  فتحير الجميع و ارتابوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض ما عسى ان يكون هذا* 13*_
_*وهنا  نتسأل لمن ينكر ان التكلم بالالسنه كانت بغرض غير  الكرازه وانا اعلم انها ايضا قد تكون للصلاه   فى محادثه بين الانسان والله لاكنى اتطرق اليها فيما بعد
السؤال هو كيف كل الذين يتكلمون بلغات عديده جدا يستطيعون ان يفهموا كلام  الرسل لو لم يكن القصد هنا هو الكرازة 
كيف تؤمن الناس بالمسيح بدون موهبه الروح القدس؟ ....
 ثانيا*_
_*مكتوب في الناموس اني بذوي السنة اخرى و بشفاه اخرى ساكلم هذا الشعب و لا هكذا يسمعون لي يقول الرب* 22  اذا الالسنة اية لا للمؤمنين بل لغير المؤمنين اما النبوة فليست لغير المؤمنين بل للمؤمنين*_

*وهنا نرا ان الطريقه الوحيده التى كلم بها الرسل الشعوب الريبه كانت بهذه الموهبه فكيف لا تكون لاجل الكرازه

كما ان الثلاث مرات التى حدثت بها المعجزه وانا قد اشرت سابقا .... كان الهدف هو الكرازه واظهار عمل الروح القدس لغير المؤمنين

كما ان هناك ايات انا ارى انها تفسر على محمل خاطء لاثبات موهبه التكلم بالالسنه للان للبعض*

_*اتبعوا المحبة و لكن جدوا للمواهب الروحية و بالاولى ان تتنباوا* 2  لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع و لكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار* 3  و اما من يتنبا فيكلم الناس ببنيان و وعظ و تسلية* 4  من يتكلم بلسان يبني نفسه و اما من يتنبا فيبني الكنيسة* 5  اني اريد ان جميعكم تتكلمون بالسنة و لكن بالاولى ان تتنباوا لان من يتنبا اعظم ممن يتكلم بالسنة الا اذا ترجم حتى تنال الكنيسة بنيانا* 6  فالان ايها الاخوة ان جئت اليكم متكلما بالسنة فماذا انفعكم ان لم اكلمكم اما باعلان او بعلم او بنبوة او بتعليم* 7  الاشياء العادمة النفوس التي تعطي صوتا مزمار او قيثارة مع ذلك ان لم تعط فرقا للنغمات فكيف يعرف ما زمر او ما عزف به* 8  فانه ان اعطى البوق ايضا صوتا غير واضح فمن يتهيا للقتال* 9  هكذا انتم ايضا ان لم تعطوا باللسان كلاما يفهم فكيف يعرف ما تكلم به فانكم تكونون تتكلمون في الهواء*_

*وهنا نرا البعض ياخذ نصف الايه ويترك النصف الاخر 
ويطبق الايه...* *لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع و لكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار*
*لذلك اينما وجد اى شخص يتكلم كلام غير مفهوم يقولون انه يتكلم بالسنه لانه لا يكلم الناس لاكن الله
وللرد  نقول
هل هناك فعلا السنه غير مفهومه تدعى الصلاه؟؟؟؟؟؟

يشرح معلمنا القديس بولس الرسولى عكس حالته وهو دائما يستخدم هذا الاسلوب الفلسفى 
فما يشرحه اذا ليس هو الوضع الامثل او الافضل لاكنه يشرح او يوضح وضعا هم يمارسونه بالفعل  فهو لا يقصد ان يقول ان المقصود بالتكلم بالالسنه هو الكلام مع الله فقط بكلام غير مفهوم الناس لا تفهمه 
لاكن يقصد ان يقول ان الذين يتكلمون بهذه الالسنه بكلام غير مفهوم للسامعين وهو وضحها صراحتا
انظر **.... فالان ليس احد يسمع... **اى ليس احد مدرك وفاهم ومعى لما يقال ويقول انه من الافضل استخدام الفيله فى التنبؤ والعلم وهذا افضل ممن يتكلم ولا احد يفهم ...انظر *_*....فالان ايها الاخوة ان جئت اليكم متكلما بالسنة فماذا انفعكم ان لم اكلمكم اما باعلان او بعلم او بنبوة او بتعليم...*_ *يعنى ان كان يتكلم بكلام غير مفهود هنستفاد ايهي منه بل بالحرى يعلم ويقول كلام يفهم ويستفاد منه الجميع
لذالك نراى تاكيده فى عدد 9 حينما يقول*
*....هكذا انتم ايضا ان لم تعطوا باللسان كلاما يفهم فكيف يعرف ما تكلم به فانكم تكونون تتكلمون في الهواء ربما تكون انواع لغات هذا عددها في العالم و ليس شيء منها بلا معنى.....*
*ومن هنا يتضح تماما انه يتكلم عن السنه للغات معروفه ومفهومه تماما ويكون اذا الغرض هو توصيل كلمه المسيح لهم .
كما يتضح ان ما شرحه فى الايه رقم 2 من نفس الاصحاح ليس هو الوضع الارجح اوا لذى يفضله لاستخدام هذه الموهبه لاكن لاجل كلام يفهمه المستمعون بلغاتهم المفهومه

وايضا يقول القديس بولس الرسول*
 "*أشكر إلهى إني أتكلم بألسنة أكثر من جميعكم*" *(1كو 18:14)، فمهما كان عندكم من أعداد للألسنة فقد أعطانى الروح عدداً أكبر منكم في الألسنة ولكنى لا استخدمها كثيراً (هذا يوضح أنه يتكلم عن لغات حقيقية) ثم يكمل قائلاً*
_*لكن في كنيسة أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهنى لكى أُعُلم آخرين أيضاً أكثر من عشرة آلاف كلمة بلسان" *_(1*كو 19:14). هنا المقصود بالكلمات التي بذهنه أي كلمات يفهمها السامع. وهذا يوضح أن القديس بولس يعترض على كثرة استخدام موهبة التكلم بألسنة فيقول *_*"لا تكونوا أولاداً في أذهانكم، بل كونوا أولاداً في الشر، وأما في الأذهان فكونوا كاملين. مكتوب في الناموس إني بذوى ألسنة أخرى وبشفاه أخرى سأكلم هذا الشعب، ولا هكذا يسمعون لى يقول الرب" (1كو 20:14،21
*_
*اما عن هل موهبه التكلم بالالسنه انتهم ام لا فالكتاب المقدس ايضا صريح حيث يقول لنا بصريح العباره على فم من شرح التكطلم بالالسنه ووضع لها ضوابظ وقال انها ليس لمجرد الكلاما لغير مفهوم لاكن لاجل غير المؤمنين
هو قال بنفسه ** ...والألسنة فستنتهى (1كو 8:13)...*

*والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم في القرن الخامس كتب في شرح الرسالة الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس (1:12-10) فقال
إن هذا الجزء من الكتاب المقدس غير واضح تماماً وذلك بسبب جهلنا، وبسبب نقص هذه الأمور التي كانت تحدث في القديم* *ولكنها لا تحدث الآن*

*ومعنى ذالك بشهاده القديس يوحنا ان هذه الموهبه لم تكن موجوده فى القرن الخامس فكم بالحرى هذا القرن الذى انتشر فيه الكارزين فى كل مكان بالالرض بكل اللغات
ما الحاجه الى التكلم بالسنه واكرر هى بلا فائده الا لاغراض غير مرغوب فيها مثلما قال بولس الرسولى
 وشكرا لكم
سلام ونعمه ارجوا الاجابه على السؤال الاتى

كيف نمي بين الذين يتكلمون بالسنه عن الذين يدعون انهم يتكلمون بالسنه من الذين يفتعلون حركان معينه يوحى الاخرين بهذا؟؟... 

لالهنا المجد دائما الى الابد امين
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يوليو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> شكرا اخى نيو مان هوارجو اجابه السؤال الاخر





kawkab_albaryia قال:


> كيف نفرق بين الذين يتكلمون بالسنه من الذين يدعون انهم يتكلمون بالسنه؟... لك جزيل الشكر
> سلام ونعمه​


 


الاخ الحبيب كوكب البرية 

اجابة سؤالك تكمن في معرفة ماذا يحدث للمؤمن او للكنيسة بحسب موهبة التكلم بألسنة ، فاذا لم يتحقق الهدف ، فتستطيع بالقطع الحكم على ان هذا الانسان ليس لديه موهبة صادقة ولكنه مدعي . ​ 
اذا نراجع الكتاب المقدس يقول عن التكلم بألسنة ​ 
"
2 لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع.ولكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار.
3 واما من يتنبأ فيكلم الناس ببنيان ووعظ وتسلية.
4 من يتكلم بلسان يبني نفسه.واما من يتنبأ فيبني الكنيسة.
5 اني اريد ان جميعكم تتكلمون بألسنة ولكن بالأولى ان تتنبأوا .لان من يتنبأ اعظم ممن يتكلم بألسنة الا اذا ترجم حتى تنال الكنيسة بنيانا.​ 
6 فالآن ايها الاخوة ان جئت اليكم متكلما بألسنة فماذا انفعكم ان لم اكلمكم اما باعلان او بعلم او بنبوة او بتعليم.
7 الاشياء العادمة النفوس التي تعطي صوتا مزمار او قيثارة مع ذلك ان لم تعط فرقا للنغمات فكيف يعرف ما زمر او ما عزف به.
8 فانه ان اعطى البوق ايضا صوتا غير واضح فمن يتهيأ للقتال.
9 هكذا انتم ايضا ان لم تعطوا باللسان كلاما يفهم فكيف يعرف ما تكلم به.فانكم تكونون تتكلمون في الهواء.
10 ربما تكون انواع لغات هذا عددها في العالم وليس شيء منها بلا معنى.
11 فان كنت لا اعرف قوة اللغة اكون عند المتكلم اعجميا والمتكلم اعجميا عندي.
12 هكذا انتم ايضا اذ انكم غيورون للمواهب الروحية اطلبوا لاجل بنيان الكنيسة ان تزدادوا.
13 لذلك من يتكلم بلسان فليصلّ لكي يترجم.
14 لانه ان كنت اصلّي بلسان فروحي تصلّي واما ذهني فهو بلا ثمر.
15 فما هو اذا.اصلّي بالروح واصلّي بالذهن ايضا.ارتل بالروح وارتل بالذهن ايضا.​ 
(1 كورنثوس 14: 2 - 15) ​ 

من الفقرة السابقة نستطيع ان نكتشف ما يلي :​ 
اولا : المتكلم بلسان يبني نفسه ، وبالتالي فاذا كان مدعي فتأثير هذا يعود عليه هو فقط بالبنيان او عدم البنيان ​ 
ثانيا: لا يفيد الكنيسة الا اذا صاحبتها موهبة الترجمة ، وبالتالي هذه الموهبة ستكشف الاولى .​ 
ثالثا: الترجمة ينتج عنها اعلان او علم او نبوة او تعليم ، وكل هذه يسهل كشفها اذا كان تعليم غير موافق للكتاب المقدس وتعليمه او اذا لم تتحقق الاعلانات او النبوات او العلم .​ 
هذه بعض الوسائل التي يمكن الكشف عن موهبة التكلم بألسنة احقيقة ام زائفة ، ولكن مرة اخرى لا يمكن تجاهل الموهبة لمجرد الخوف من مدعي او مزيف لان الايام ستبينه ، فالموهبة لها ثمر ولها نتاج . فالكتاب المقدس نفسه في مثل الوزنات يحذر كل من له موهبة او وزنة من الله ان يطمرها خوفا ، بل عليه استثمارها والربح بها .


الاحباء ، الموضوع لا يخرج عن كونه (ايمان ) بهذا او عكسه 
والايمان هو الثقة بما يرجى والايقان بامور لا ترى .

اذا من لديه موهبة ويثق فيها انها من الله عليه استثمارها وعدم اهمالها ، مهما شك او ظن البعض فيها ، لان كل واحد سوف يقدم حسابا عن وزناته امام الله . ​ 
سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ افكارنا ومكنونات قلوبنا في اسم المسيح .​ ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يوليو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> *وهنا نرا البعض ياخذ نصف الايه ويترك النصف الاخر *
> _*ويطبق الايه...*_ *لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع و لكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار*
> *لذلك اينما وجد اى شخص يتكلم كلام غير مفهوم يقولون انه يتكلم بالسنه لانه لا يكلم الناس لاكن الله*
> _*وللرد نقول*_
> ...





اخي الحبيب 

اعتقد انك قولك ان بولس يشرح عكس حالته وهو دائما يستخدم هذا الاسلوب الفلسفي ، هذا التفسير غير منطقي وغير صحيح 

فمن الواضح لقراءة الفقرة كاملة ان الرسول بولس يشجع على استخدام موهبة التكلم بالسنة ولكنه يريد استعمالها بنظام للبنيان .

ودعني مرة اخرى اكرر انك تخلط بين التكلم بالسنة الناس والملائكة معا وكأنهما شيء واحد 

يا عزيزي ، التكلم بألسنة بعد حلول الروح القدس هذا شيء مختلف تماما عن موهبة التكلم بألسنة التي يذكرها الرسول بولس في رسالته .

واضح جدا بدون شك ولا لبس ان المتكلم بألسنة هو يكلم الله لا الناس ، ولذلك يطلب الرسول بولس ان يكون استخدام هذه الموهبة بصوت مرتفع بنظام ، وان يصاحبها ترجمة .

اما عن قول الرسول بولس ( ان هذه الموهبة ستنتهى ) فقد اقرنها بمجيء الكامل ، وليس هناك كاملا الا الرب يسوع المسيح ، اذا فموعد انتهاء هذه الموهبة بحسب الكتاب المقدس هو مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه .

مع كل التحية والاحترام


----------



## يوسف راضي (5 يوليو 2009)

اشكر جميع مداخلاتكم الجميلة ولكني احسست ان الموضوع توسع وكل مشترك يدقق علي شئ وينسى او يتناسى الاخرى لذلك اقترح ان نناقش نقطة نقطة لكي يحدث مفهوم التركيز والتكثيف ومثلا نطرح سؤال وهو هل ذكر الكتاب المقدس ان التكلم بالسنة سينتهي؟رجاء محبة تكون اجاباتنا واضحة مع ذكر الادلة الكتابية........
واكون مسرور اذا قبلتم الاقتراح...


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يوليو 2009)

يوسف راضي قال:


> هل ذكر الكتاب المقدس ان التكلم بالسنة سينتهي؟رجاء محبة تكون اجاباتنا واضحة مع ذكر الادلة الكتابية........




الاخ الحبيب يوسف رياض 

الكتاب يذكر ان التكلم بألسنة سوف ينتهي ، اختلافنا الان في موعد الانتهاء ، هل انتهى مع عصر الرسل ام انه سينتهي في موعد آخر ؟ ومتى هذا الموعد .

اعتقد ان الاجابة واضحة في الكتاب المقدس انها تقول ستنتهي بمجيء الكامل 


(المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8 - 10) 

فاذا اضفنا الى هذا ان المواهب الروحية كلها ( وهنا لا نستثني موهبة التكلم بألسنة التي نحن بصددها ) هي لبنيان الكنيسة ، وليس لتأسيسها فقط كما يقول البعض ، ولا يعقل ان يطلب الرسول بولس من الكنيسة ان تصلي لازدياد المواهب في وقت يقول فيه البعض ان هذه المواهب كانت تنتهي بانتهاء عصر الرسل .

(هكذا انتم ايضا اذ انكم غيورون للمواهب الروحية اطلبوا لاجل بنيان الكنيسة ان تزدادوا. 13  لذلك من يتكلم بلسان فليصلّ لكي يترجم.)​
(1 كورنثوس 14: 12 - 13)

واخيرا فان الكتاب المقدس واضح ، لا تمنعوا التكلم بألسنة ، فلماذا يضع احدا نفسا في موقف معارضا فيه لوصية الكتاب ؟؟؟

(اذا ايها الاخوة جدوا للتنبوء ولا تمنعوا التكلم بألسنة.)
(1 كورنثوس 14: 39)

مع محبتي واحترامي للجميع ​

​


----------



## azaa (5 يوليو 2009)

من المؤكد ان السيد المسيح له المجد اعطى التلاميذ هذه الموهبه لكى يفهم الشعوب التى تتكلم هذه اللغات و يتواصلو مع الرسل و ليس احد ياتى اليوم ويتكلم باشياء غير مفهومهة  ويقول هذه هى التكلم بالسنه


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يوليو 2009)

_*سلام المسيح للجميع ولك اخى الحبيب نيو مان
اسمحلى اختلف مع حضرتك فى بعض مفهومات الايات مقارنا بما تعتقد فيها وبين ما اعتقد انا فى تفسيراتها مؤيدا لما امن به الاباء القديسين 
اولا :. فى ردك على سؤلى حول كيف تميز بين من يتكلم بلسان ممن يدعى هذه الموهبه قلت الاتى:.




			الاخ الحبيب كوكب البرية

اجابة سؤالك تكمن في معرفة ماذا يحدث للمؤمن او للكنيسة بحسب موهبة التكلم بألسنة ، فاذا لم يتحقق الهدف ، فتستطيع بالقطع الحكم على ان هذا الانسان ليس لديه موهبة صادقة ولكنه مدعي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وما هو الهدف وكيف نعرفه ونحن لا نفهم ما يقول هو يتكلم بلغه لا يفهمها البشر
انا بنفسى شاهدت احد الذين اعتقد انهم يدعون التكلم بالالسنه ولم افهم منه شيئا اطلاقا
 هل بالفعل هو مدعى ام يتكلم بلسان غير مفهوم؟... 

ثانيا :_



			اولا : المتكلم بلسان يبني نفسه ، وبالتالي فاذا كان مدعي فتأثير هذا يعود عليه هو فقط بالبنيان او عدم البنيان

ثانيا: لا يفيد الكنيسة الا اذا صاحبتها موهبة الترجمة ، وبالتالي هذه الموهبة ستكشف الاولى
 ثالثا: الترجمة ينتج عنها اعلان او علم او نبوة او تعليم ، وكل هذه يسهل كشفها اذا كان تعليم غير موافق للكتاب المقدس وتعليمه او اذا لم تتحقق الاعلانات او النبوات او العلم .
.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ارا من الثلاث نقاط اجابه على   كيف اكتشف من يتكلم بلسان ممن يدعى انه يتكلم بلسان
مع كامل احترامى هذه ليست اجابه للسؤال
 وهذا للفهم الخاطء لايه ومحاوله ايحائها ما يثبت نها مازال التكلم بالالسنه الى هذا العصر مخالفا لكلام ذهبى الفم القديس يوحنا فى القرن الخامس الذى قال  انها غير موجوده الان
ومخالفا لما حضرتك تجاهلته فى ردك عن الايه التى وضح بها بولس الرسول ان ستنتهى الالسنه

وربط التكلم بالالسنه بمجىء المسيح هو ايضا فكر خاطء فمجىء المسيح مقترن بعلامات محدده ونبوات خاصه
فكون الايه تقول ان الالسنه ستنتهى معنى ذالك ان اللغات ستنتهى وليس التكلم بالالسنه
لماذا نضيف على النصوص ما ليس بها ؟...



			فالموهبة لها ثمر ولها نتاج
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو الثمر المنتظر من انسان يتكلم كلام غير مفهوم مثلما يحدث وانا شاهدت بنفسى
اراى ان النتائج ستكون تجديف على الله بهذه الكلمات غير المفهومه والحركات والاشياء المفتعله
ثم ايضا يااخى ما الحاجه لها  فى هذا العصر
وايضا تفسيرك للايه انا وضحته وهو ليس تفسيرى اناهو تفسيرا الاباء نيافه الانبا يؤنس المتنيح ونافه الانبا بيشوى سكرتير المجمع المقدس وايضا تفاسير الاب تادرس يعقوب ملطى وراى الاباء فى هذا الشئن
*_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يوليو 2009)

*



			اخي الحبيب

اعتقد انك قولك ان بولس يشرح عكس حالته وهو دائما يستخدم هذا الاسلوب الفلسفي ، هذا التفسير غير منطقي وغير صحيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سوف اتماشى فيما تعتقد لاكن لى نقطه احب اعرضها
تعتقد حضرتك وايضا اخرون ان التكلم بالسنه فى نقطتين كما سبق وتكرمت بالتوضيح
1- ألسنة الكرازة وهى لغات حقيقيه
2- ألسنة الصلاة وهى لغات غير معروفة في العالم، ويعتبرونها ألسنة الملائكة
 وهذا كلام مخالف تماما لما جاء بسفر الاعمال حيث بالعوده الى سفر الأعمال فنجد أن الرسل وقت التكلم بالألسنة لم يكونوا في حالة الكرازة بل كانوا في حالة صلاة. فإذ كانوا يصلون ثم "صار بغتةً من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا، وتجمع الناس حول البيت من الخارج، .......فماذا كانوا يسمعون؟.... يقول الكتاب "نسمع كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها"
 وهم يصلون يتكلمون بكلام مفهوم سمعه الناس وادركوا ما به 
طبعا فى هذا الزمن من يدعى التكلم بالالسنه يقول كلام غير مفهوم اطلاقا بعكس الرسل
 ثم ايضا  هذا الاعتقاد مخالف تماما لما جاء بسفرالاعمال اصحاح اتنين
نسمعهم يتكلمون بألسنتنا بعظائم الله..... إذن لم يكونوا يبشرون بل كانوا يصلون وكل منهم يتكلم بلسان، ولسانه هذا يسمعه الناس خارجاً ويفهمونه. 
 نقطه اخرى....الكتاب يقول "لما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع بنفسٍ واحدة...وهذا يعنى أيضاً أنهم كانوا يصلون. حسبما هو وارد في (أع 14:1)، "كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة"
 وكان كلامهم مفهوم تماما تماما مثل ما وضحت سابقا ليس مجرد كلام بلا معنى ومغزى
اما الايه التى تقول 
 "امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى، كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا" (أع 4:2). كلمة "أخرى" تعنى لغة اخرى غير التى يتكلم بها
فى هذه النقطة يختلف الناس بين عقيدة وعقيدة: إذا صدقوا إنه لا يوجد ما يسمى بألسنة الكرازة وألسنة الصلاة. فإنهم يقولون لمن له موهبة الألسن:..... أن كانت لديك موهبة ألسن حقيقية، قل لنا لغة لم نتعلمها، مثلاً ألمانى أو روسى أو هندى، فلا يقدر أن يقول كلمة واحدة، لكن يقول كلاماً غير مفهوم





			اعتقد ان الاجابة واضحة في الكتاب المقدس انها تقول ستنتهي بمجيء الكامل


(المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8 - 10)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عذرا اخى تفسيرك فى اعتقادى هو تفسير مغلوط لعده اسباب
معنى كلمه ستبطل الالسنه هنا ليس ستبطل التكلم بالالسنه فمن الطبيعى سيبنتهى العالم كله ولا يعود هناك اناس يتكلمون بالسنه واناس لا يتكلمون بالسنه
لاكن اللالسنه هنا تعنى السنه كل الشهوب والقبائل يعنى كل لغات العالم ستبطل
حيث يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن مجىء الرب  قائلا  فى سفر حزقيال النبى 
هذه تكون الضربة التي يضرب بها الرب كل الشعوب الذين تجندوا على اورشليم لحمهم يذوب و هم واقفون على اقدامهم و عيونهم تذوب في اوقابها و لسانهم يذوب في فمهم
ومعنى لسانهم يذوب فى فمهم اى تبطل الالسنه اى اللغات التى يتكلم بها كل الشعوب
ملحوظه
يريت لا نقول الكتاب المقدس ما لم يقوله النص غير محتاج للتقويل 

شكرا لكم وارجوا سعه صدركم  واسال سؤال اخر
اريد ان اعرف شخص يتكلم بالسنه بكلام مفهوم يفهمه الاس مثلما حدث مع الرسل وليس كلام مصنوع مصاحب لبعض الحركات المفتعله
الرب معكم
لالهنا المجد دائما الى الابد امين*


----------



## يوسف راضي (5 يوليو 2009)

سلام ومحبة لكم جميعا............


أولا: الي السؤال الاول الذى اقترحته فرايى انا هو راي الاخ نيو_مان وذلك لكي لا اعيد الكلام واطيل عليكم.....

ثانيا:الي اخي ازاا احب ان اشكرك علي مشاركتك وعلي ما افهمه ان حضرتك لديك اعتراض ولكن تعليقق سوف نوضحه في السؤال القادم وهو عن اهداف الموهبة بأذا الله ....... وايضا لي رجاء منك وهو ان توضح لنا الايات التي تؤكد الاعتراض  وتنقض الراي......

ثالثا :تحياتي الي اخي كوكب البرية الذي صابر الي المنتهي..... رجاء اخي كوكب البرية ان ناخذ نقطة نقطة ونوضح الاعتراضات عليها وهذا رجاء محبة ......  واحب ان نعرف ردك علي السؤال الاول الذي اقترحناه .......

وشكرا لكم جميعا....


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يوليو 2009)

_*اهلا بالحبيب يوسف راضى



			ثالثا :تحياتي الي اخي كوكب البرية الذي صابر الي المنتهي.....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا لست فى حرب اخر الحبيب كى اصبر للمنتهى او لا اصبر نحن فى حاله حوار مبنى بادله وطرق اساسيه لفهم الايات مما تعلمناه من تاريخ الكنيسه الحافل بالقديسين الاقوياء الذى لولا عمل الروح القدس مستخدهم لما كنا على نفس الايمان
نشكر عمل الله فيهم ونطلب صلواتهم امام عرش النعمه



			رجاء اخي كوكب البرية ان ناخذ نقطة نقطة ونوضح الاعتراضات عليها وهذا رجاء محبة ...... واحب ان نعرف ردك علي السؤال الاول الذي اقترحناه .......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شوف اخى الحبيب
اولا انا احب اعرض اختلافى بكل محبه املا سعه صدركم ومحبتكم 
ثانيا:_ تفسير الكتاب المقدس للجميع طلما لاحد القدره على محاوله الالمام لما يتضمنه الايات الكريمه بداخله وربط الامور ببعضها بعضا  اما ان كنا نأخذ كل ايه على حدا ونفسرها بما لا يتفق مع ايات اخرى هنا نسقط فى تفسيراتنا مثلما سقط اريوس فى تفسير ايه .. انى اذهب الى ابى وابيكم الهى والهكم.. فهو قد تناسى  ان المسيح هو الذى عمل به العالمين مثلما قال الوحى الالهى على لسان القديس.... هذا مثل للتوضيح


باختصار  وبايجاز  انا لا اؤمن اطلاقا بان الالسنه مازالت الى الان ولا ارى شخص يتكلم بالسنه بلغه مفهومه ولا حتى منذ القرن السادس استطاع احد فعلها لاكن هو يرتجل كلام مصطنع غير مفهوم وذالك عكس ما تكلم به الرسل واشرنا الدليل بالمداخله اعلاه
 وايضا اتماشى مع كلام بولس الرسول عن الالسنه انه قال ستنتهى الالسنه وبالفعل مثلما وضح القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ان الالسنه لم تكن فى فتره قداسته وهذا يعنى انها ما كانت موجوده فى القرن الخامس الميلادى
فكيف تكون فى عصرنا هذا ؟؟؟ وما الهدف ؟؟؟

شكرا لكم والرب معك اخى الحبيب*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يوليو 2009)

اخي الحبيب كوكب

سلام المسيح 

المشكلة يا عزيزي تكمن في انك لديك اختبار خاص مع شخص مدعي 
ولكن وجود انبياء كذبة لا ينفي وجود انبياء حقيقين 
وجود معلمين كذبة لا ينفي وجود معلمين صالحين صادقين 

اذا انا اتفق معك ان هناك مدعين كذبة بأن لديهم مواهب روحية 
ولكن هذا لا ينفي وجود أناس لديهم مواهب روحية حقيقية 

ومرة اخرى اقول ، الموضوع لا يخرج ايضا عن قناعات ايمانية 
بمعنى ان الشفاء موجود وكان حتى في زمن المسيح ، ينال الشفاء من له ايمان فقط .

اذا مع احترامي لوجهة نظرك ، احترم ايمانك واختيارك ، ولكني لا زلت ارى ان الكتاب المقدس والحقائق الاختبارية تقول ان المواهب الروحية كلها موجودة ، يتمتع بها المؤمن بها ، ويفقد التمتع بها من ينكرها .

مع خالص محبتي وتقديري


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يوليو 2009)

_*اشكرك لسعه صدرك   لاكن هذا الشخص الذى تعتبره انه مدعى التكلم بالالسنه يمشى ورائه كثيرا جدا من اخواتنا الخمسينين ويعتقدون انه يتكلم بلسان رغم انى ولا حتى كلمه فهمتها منه
وايضا انا قلت منذ القرن السادس بل الخامس ايضا ما تكلم احد بلسان وما استطاع احد فعله وذا كنت تختلف اعطينى ادله تاريخيه لذالك 




			اذا مع احترامي لوجهة نظرك ، احترم ايمانك واختيارك ، ولكني لا زلت ارى ان الكتاب المقدس والحقائق الاختبارية تقول ان المواهب الروحية كلها موجودة ، يتمتع بها المؤمن بها ، ويفقد التمتع بها من ينكرها .

مع خالص محبتي وتقديري
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 من حق كل احد يرا او يعتقد فيما يختار لاكن تارخ الكنيسه يرفض ما تعتقده وايضا ليس هناك اسباب لمن يدعون التكلم بالالسنه فوضحنا انها كانت لاجل عمل الكرازه فى مداخلاتى اعلاه 
اما الان فلا داعى بسبب كثره المبشرين بكل الغات فى كل بقاع الارض
كما انى لا اءمن بها بسبب اخر بسيط خالص
ما استطاع احد من من يؤمن بها ان ينفذ هذه المعجزة  فى حين اننا نرا الاف المعجزات فى الكنائس ولكل القديسين ولا يستطيع احد ينكرها
لاكن ان ياتى شخص يتكلم بلسان ويترجم للجميع والكل يسمع اللغه التى هو عليها وهو يكون متحدث بلغه اخرى لالالا سمحنى حبيبى هذا لم يحدث ابدا بشهاده حتى القديس يوحنا زهبى الفم 
وايضاكتب ميلتياد، طبقاً لما ذكره يوسابيوس (القرن الرابع) ضد بدعة المونتانية أن يكفوا عن الكلام غير المفهوم، الغامض، حيث أن موهبة التكلم بألسنة قد أدمجت في موهبة النبوة
وهذا متماشيا مع ما قاله القديس بولس الرسولى ... والألسنة فستنتهى" (1كو 8:13)

شكرا لك اخى الحبيب  تمتعت بحوارى معك  يسوع يباركك*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يوليو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> _*من حق كل احد يرا او يعتقد فيما يختار لاكن تارخ الكنيسه يرفض ما تعتقده وايضا ليس هناك اسباب لمن يدعون التكلم بالالسنه فوضحنا انها كانت لاجل عمل الكرازه فى مداخلاتى اعلاه *_
> _*اما الان فلا داعى بسبب كثره المبشرين بكل الغات فى كل بقاع الارض*_




اخي الحبيب كوكب 

سلام المسيح 

اسمح لي بتنويهات سريعة مرة اخرى ، ارى انك تصر على تجاهلها في كلامي .

اولا : كونك لا تفهم ما يقوله الشخص هذا ليس اثبات انه مدعي
على العكس ، فمن اقوال الكتاب المقدس تؤكد ان موهبة التكلم بألسنة هي لغات غير مفهومة للبشر . 
اذا كان حكمك على موهبة التكلم بألسنة ان تكون لغة بشرية مفهومة فهذا مفهوم خاطيء لا يتفق مع وصف الكتاب المقدس لها ( وقد وضعت الشواهد سابقا ولا داعي لتكرارها مرة اخرى )

ثانيا : اؤكد مرة اخرى ان مواهب الروح القدس لا تدمج بقرار بشري او كنسي ، مواهب الروح القدس هي كما اعلن عنها الكتاب المقدس ، كل موهبة باسمها ووظيفتها 

ثالثا : موقف الكنيسة الارثوذكسية من مواهب الروح القدس (ومن ضمنها موهبة التكلم بألسنة ) واضح انها توافق وتقر بوجود المواهب الروحية ، وانها لازالت مستمرة حتى يومنا .
وهذا ليس كلامي الشخصي ، يمكنك مراجعة كتب الديداخي و الدسقولية في هذا الشأن ، ويمكنك ان تستمع الى عظات الاب المحبوب مكاري يونان ، مجموعة عظاته لسنة 2005 (خمس عظات ) بعنوان المواهب الروحية ، واعتقد انه لا احد يشك في علم وقداسة الاب المحبوب .

رابعا : اما الالسنة فستنتهي ، مقرونة بمجيء الكامل ، اذا موعد انتهائها لم يجيء حتى الان


واخيرا ، فقد استمتعت بالحوار الناضج معك ، واشكرك على محبتك واسلوب حوارك الهاديء الجميل ، ربنا يديم المحبة ، ويبارك حياتك


----------



## يوسف راضي (6 يوليو 2009)

سلام ومحبة الي اخي كوكب البرية .....

اولا: بالنسبة الي تعليقك علي انك صبرت الي المنتهي وفسرتها انني اقصد اننا في حرب ... وانا احب ان اوضح لك وبكل صدق انني لم اقصد ذلك مطلقا وانما اقصد انك مصابر معنا الي النهاية لكي نعرف الحقيقة... وان كنت قد اخطئة في اللفظ فانا اسف كوكب البرية.......

ثانيا:انا معك كوكب البرية بأن اذا اخذنا نفسر اية فيجب ان لا توجد تنقضها بل مع العكس توجد ايات تؤكد التفسير.............

ثالثا:سيدي كوكب البرية احب ان اوضح شئ وهو حتي ولو كل هؤلاء الناس التي تقول انهم لديهم هذه الموهبة مدعين وغير صادقيين- فرضااااااا - فهذا  ليس اثبات بأن الكتاب المقدس قال ان الالسنة ستنتهي.......اما بالنسبة الي اللغات التي كانوا يتكلمون بها في العصر الرسولي فهذا السؤال سوف نعرضه فيما بعد- بأذا الله- وايضا بالنسبة الي اهداف التكلم سوف نطرحها فيما بعد........

رابعا:بالنسبة لمقولة ابينا ذهبي الفم  اولا احب ان اقول لك ابينا ذهبي الفم عندما قال هذا لا يقصد انها قد انتهت من العالم كله لانه لم يذهب الي العالم كله وراي جميع الكنائس انها ليس لها هذه الموهبه ..فربما كانت هذي الموهبة لم توجد في مجتمعه هو لذلك قال"ان هذا الجزء من الكتاب المقدس غير واضح تماما وذلك بسبب جهلنا" فهو فسر السبب بأنه بسبب جهلنا ...لذلك يمكن للجهل ان يصل الي هلاك الانسان...ثانيا في القرن الرابع يذكر في كتب ميلتياد طبقا لما ذكره يوسابيوس بانه كان يوجد قوم يدعون التكلم بألسنة وكانوا يتكلمون بكلاما غير مفهوم....... وهنا من الواضح سيدي كوكب البرية بأنه العصر الرابع يعيد نفسه هذا العصر ايضا ....... ثالثا كلام ابائنا ايضا تأخذ بنوع من الحذر لان كلامهم  غير منزه لانهم يمكن ان يخطئوا ومعي موضوع  عن بعض الكلمات التي قالها الانبا انطونيوس التي احس انها عكس ما نفعله الان وسوف اضيفها الي المنتدي فيما بعد -بأذا الله - واحب ان تشارك برايك..... رابعا فالنعتبر سيدي ان الزمن دام عصورا كثيرة بعدنا فسوف ياتوا اشخاص يقولون ان قداسة البابا شنودة قال ان التكلم بالسنة انتهي وياتي اشخاصا اخرون يقولون ان الاب المكرم القص مكاري يونان يؤيد ذلك وغيرهم من الاخوة الطوائف.. هل هذا التناقض في الراي بين الاشخاص علي مر العصور يعتبر دليل واضح وبرهان قاطع علي انتهاء الالسنة ؟؟؟!!!!!! لذلك سيدي افضل ان نتكلم كتابيا في هذا الموضوع.....


خامسا:بالنسبة الي تفسيرك الى الاية "(المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8 - 10)   
 فهنا تفسر الاية علي الاتي – من وجهة معرفتي البسيطة – ان الرسول يقصد ان النبوات والالسنة والعلم كله سينتهي اما المحبة فلا تنتهي..... ويقف امامنا سؤال واحد وهومتي يحدث هذا؟؟؟؟ وللرد علي هذا السؤال لابد ان نعرف ما معني "الكامل" تعني الكامل هو نهاية الزمان او نضوج الثمر وهنا واضح انه يقصد في المجئ الثاني اي نحن هنا الان لا نعرف كل ما في السمويات فالله يكلمنا ويعرفنا عن طريق هذه المواهب التي تزيد ايماننا بالله ولكن عند المجئ الثاني ونهاية العالم لم يكن لهذه المواهب اهمية لاننا نكون مع الله واما المحبة فلا تنتهي لاننا في السموات سوف يستمر الزيادة في محبة الله لاننا سوف نعرف الله لذلك قال الرسول "9لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ \لْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ \لتَّنَبُّؤِ. 10وَلَكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ \لْكَامِلُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ. 11لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ. 12فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ \لآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. \لآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ \لْمَعْرِفَةِ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ. "

سادسا:ان كنت تختلف مع هذا التفسير فأرجو سيدي ان تنقد تفسيري ثم توضح لي التفسير الذي ذكرته حضرتك سابقا بنوع من التبسيط لكي افهموا بقوة.......

وشكرا لاتساع صدوركم والرب معنا جميعا .......


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يوليو 2009)

*



			اخي الحبيب كوكب

سلام المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 نعمه وسلام اخى الحبيب نيو مان



			اسمح لي بتنويهات سريعة مرة اخرى ، ارى انك تصر على تجاهلها في كلامي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تفضل عزيزى ....



			اولا : كونك لا تفهم ما يقوله الشخص هذا ليس اثبات انه مدعي
على العكس ، فمن اقوال الكتاب المقدس تؤكد ان موهبة التكلم بألسنة هي لغات غير مفهومة للبشر .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف تقول انى تجاهلت هذه النقطه وانا قد رديت فى مداخله  رقم #29 وسيادتك اقتبست منها فى مداخلتك رقم#31
ارجو منك الرجوع لمداخلتى لمعرفه ما اذا رديت من عدمه وارجوا ايضا ان تذكر لى ما هو محل اعتراضك لما انا سبق ووضحته مستعينا بسفر الاعمال وضوابط القديس بولس فى شرحه لهذه الموهبه

ثانيا وتقبلها منى بصدر رحب:_ شخص يمتثل امام مات بل احيانا الاف الناس يفتعل حركات شبه هستيريه ويتكلم كلام من السهل ان يصطنع مثلما يصنعه من يدعى ان القران يخرج الشياطين ... ثم يقول كلمات غير مقهومه تماما مثل ما نكلم نحن به الاخوه المسلمون عن كهيعص والم وطس وغيرها من الطلاسم التى لا تفهم
فكيف نحن نكلمهم هكذا ونرا من يستخدم هذا الاسلوب متحججا بايه هو فهمها بطريقه مغلوطه تماما ومنافيا لثلاث مرات حدثت بها المعجزه وكان الكلام مفهوم تماما تماما وسمعه البشر كلا منه حسب لغته وامن كثيرون بذالك
هنا نرا وضوح المعجزة مع نتائجها الجميله بايمان غير المؤمنن رغم انها لم تكن كرازه بل كانت صلاه وانا قد سبق ووضحت فارجو المراجعه






			فمن اقوال الكتاب المقدس تؤكد ان موهبة التكلم بألسنة هي لغات غير مفهومة للبشر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلا يااخى الحبيب فاعلاه ذكرت ان الثلاث معجزاتا لتى تمت للرسل فهمها الجميه 
جميع الحاضرين فهم كل واحد حسب لغته فهنا نجد ان التكلم بلسان كان مهوم تماما لدرجه انه ما احد لم يفهم كلاما لرسل بل الجميع
وانت ياسيدى قد تكرمت وكتبت الاتى



			انا ارى من خلال فهمي للكتاب المقدس ، ان هذه المواهب سوف تساعد المؤمن في الكرازة واظهار عظمة ومجد ملكوت الله وسلطانه لاولاده والمؤمنون به امام المعارضين من الديانات الارضية او غير المؤمنين باي ديانة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فهل من يتكلم بلغه غير مفهومه تماما تماما ترا انها تظهر عظمه ومجد ملكوت الله بكلام غير مفهوم ؟.... اتعجب اخى الحبيب



			اذا كان حكمك على موهبة التكلم بألسنة ان تكون لغة بشرية مفهومة فهذا مفهوم خاطيء لا يتفق مع وصف الكتاب المقدس لها ( وقد وضعت الشواهد سابقا ولا داعي لتكرارها مرة اخرى )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا اريد ان استرجع ما تم الرد عليه لاكن للعلم
قد وضحت حضرتك فى مداخلتك رقم#16 الاتى



			لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع. ولكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار
(1 كورنثوس 14: 2)

هناك نوعان للأسنة

ألسنة الناس
ألسنة الملائكة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا رديت على كلامك الذى لا اتفق معه تماما مع كامل احترامى وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم .. فى مداخلتى رقم #36 قائلا الاتى



			تعتقد حضرتك وايضا اخرون ان التكلم بالسنه فى نقطتين كما سبق وتكرمت بالتوضيح
1- ألسنة الكرازة وهى لغات حقيقيه
2- ألسنة الصلاة وهى لغات غير معروفة في العالم، ويعتبرونها ألسنة الملائكة
وهذا كلام مخالف تماما لما جاء بسفر الاعمال حيث بالعوده الى سفر الأعمال فنجد أن الرسل وقت التكلم بالألسنة لم يكونوا في حالة الكرازة بل كانوا في حالة صلاة. فإذ كانوا يصلون ثم "صار بغتةً من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا، وتجمع الناس حول البيت من الخارج، .......فماذا كانوا يسمعون؟.... يقول الكتاب "نسمع كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها"
وهم يصلون يتكلمون بكلام مفهوم سمعه الناس وادركوا ما به
طبعا فى هذا الزمن من يدعى التكلم بالالسنه يقول كلام غير مفهوم اطلاقا بعكس الرسل
ثم ايضا هذا الاعتقاد مخالف تماما لما جاء بسفرالاعمال اصحاح اتنين
نسمعهم يتكلمون بألسنتنا بعظائم الله..... إذن لم يكونوا يبشرون بل كانوا يصلون وكل منهم يتكلم بلسان، ولسانه هذا يسمعه الناس خارجاً ويفهمونه.
نقطه اخرى....الكتاب يقول "لما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع بنفسٍ واحدة...وهذا يعنى أيضاً أنهم كانوا يصلون. حسبما هو وارد في (أع 14:1)، "كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة"
وكان كلامهم مفهوم تماما تماما مثل ما وضحت سابقا ليس مجرد كلام بلا معنى ومغزى
اما الايه التى تقول
"امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى، كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا" (أع 4:2). كلمة "أخرى" تعنى لغة اخرى غير التى يتكلم بها
فى هذه النقطة يختلف الناس بين عقيدة وعقيدة: إذا صدقوا إنه لا يوجد ما يسمى بألسنة الكرازة وألسنة الصلاة. فإنهم يقولون لمن له موهبة الألسن:..... أن كانت لديك موهبة ألسن حقيقية، قل لنا لغة لم نتعلمها، مثلاً ألمانى أو روسى أو هندى، فلا يقدر أن يقول كلمة واحدة، لكن يقول كلاماً غير مفهوم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 تطرقت حضرتك على نقاط اخرى ولم نتبه الى ما وضحته مستعينا بتافسر الاباء  القمص تادرس  والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم   الذى نفى هذا التعلم فى عصره القرن الخامس وايضا لم تنتبه لهذا



			الثا : موقف الكنيسة الارثوذكسية من مواهب الروح القدس (ومن ضمنها موهبة التكلم بألسنة ) واضح انها توافق وتقر بوجود المواهب الروحية ، وانها لازالت مستمرة حتى يومنا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف يااخى ونيافه الانبا بيشوف قد كتب كتاب تحت عنوان موهبه التكلم بالالسنه موضحا فى هذا الكتاب ان الكنيسه لا تؤمن بها وتعتبرها انها كانت لاعمال الكرازه ولاكنها انتهت فى هذا العصر وهو كتاب مطبوع تحت  شعار بطريطيه الاقباط الاورثوذكسيه  مكتبه اسقفيه الشباب
وايضا فى كتابات يوسابيوس فى القرن الرابع اكرر واكتبها مره اخرى



			كتب ميلتياد، طبقاً لما ذكره يوسابيوس (القرن الرابع) ضد بدعة المونتانية أن يكفوا عن الكلام غير المفهوم، الغامض، حيث أن موهبة التكلم بألسنة قد أدمجت في موهبة النبوة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			ويمكنك ان تستمع الى عظات الاب المحبوب مكاري يونان ، مجموعة عظاته لسنة 2005 (خمس عظات ) بعنوان المواهب الروحية ، واعتقد انه لا احد يشك في علم وقداسة الاب المحبوب .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من المعروف ان ابونا مكارى يونان مال فى فتره للفكر الخمسينى وكما وضح نيافه الانبا بيشوى فى حديث له عن ذالك 
وقدم اعتذار بكتاب هو كتبه بنفسه عن المعموديه  راجع الكتاب تجده ممتع حقا




			رابعا : اما الالسنة فستنتهي ، مقرونة بمجيء الكامل ، اذا موعد انتهائها لم يجيء حتى الان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايضا يااخى سبق ووضحت بعكس ما تقول بالاول انى تجاهلت ذالك وقلت الاتى فى مداخلتى رقم#36


	اقتباس 	



	اعتقد ان الاجابة واضحة في الكتاب المقدس انها تقول ستنتهي بمجيء الكامل


(المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8 - 10) 	





			عذرا اخى تفسيرك فى اعتقادى هو تفسير مغلوط لعده اسباب
معنى كلمه ستبطل الالسنه هنا ليس ستبطل التكلم بالالسنه فمن الطبيعى سيبنتهى العالم كله ولا يعود هناك اناس يتكلمون بالسنه واناس لا يتكلمون بالسنه
لاكن اللالسنه هنا تعنى السنه كل الشهوب والقبائل يعنى كل لغات العالم ستبطل
حيث يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن مجىء الرب قائلا فى سفر حزقيال النبى
هذه تكون الضربة التي يضرب بها الرب كل الشعوب الذين تجندوا على اورشليم لحمهم يذوب و هم واقفون على اقدامهم و عيونهم تذوب في اوقابها و لسانهم يذوب في فمهم
ومعنى لسانهم يذوب فى فمهم اى تبطل الالسنه اى اللغات التى يتكلم بها كل الشعوب
ملحوظه
يريت لا نقول الكتاب المقدس ما لم يقوله النص غير محتاج للتقويل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وبهذا قد وضحنا بخلاف ما تقول حضرتك انى تجاهلتك ارجو المتابعه بتدقيق




			واخيرا ، فقد استمتعت بالحوار الناضج معك ، واشكرك على محبتك واسلوب حوارك الهاديء الجميل ، ربنا يديم المحبة ، ويبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لنا الشاكر لتعبك وامتدح اسلوبك اللطيف ونطلب من الله ان يعطينا ان نعرف ما بداخل حكمته الالهيه فى كلماته داخل الكتاب المقدس
الرب معك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يوليو 2009)

اخي الحبيب كوكب البرية 

سلام المسيح معك



kawkab_albaryia قال:


> _*كلا يااخى الحبيب فاعلاه ذكرت ان الثلاث معجزاتا لتى تمت للرسل فهمها الجميه *_
> _*جميع الحاضرين فهم كل واحد حسب لغته فهنا نجد ان التكلم بلسان كان مهوم تماما لدرجه انه ما احد لم يفهم كلاما لرسل بل الجميع*_


 
اخي الحبيب اسمح لي بتصحيح صغير 
التكلم بألسنة يوم حلول الروح القدس في الخمسين ، وتكلم التلاميذ بألسنة فهمها الآخرون ، شيء مختلف تماما عن موهبة التكلم بألسنة التي ذكرها بولس في رسالته عن المواهب الروحية .
لايمكن قياس هذه وتلك على انهما شيء واحد .



> *وانت ياسيدى قد تكرمت وكتبت الاتى*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 


اخي الحبيب ، ارجو عدم الخلط عن كلامي عن المواهب الروحية عموما ،وبين موهبة التكلم بألسنة خصوصا 
هناك مواهب فعلا هي للكرازة ، ولكن موهبة التكلم بألسنة قال عنها الرسول بولس ان المتكلم ( يكلم الله لا الناس ) وايضا قال عنها 
(وكذلك الروح ايضا يعين ضعفاتنا.لاننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلّي لاجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنّات لا ينطق بها.)
(رومية 8: 26) 
وفي الاصل اليوناني ( لا ينطق بها ) بمعنى النطق بلغات مفهومة وهي تتكلم عن الصلاة بالألسن ايضا .




> _*فهل من يتكلم بلغه غير مفهومه تماما تماما ترا انها تظهر عظمه ومجد ملكوت الله بكلام غير مفهوم ؟.... اتعجب اخى الحبيب*_


 
اخي الحبيب 
مرة اخرى الخلط بين المواهب التي للكرازة وبناء الكنيسة تختلف عن المواهب التي تبني الشخص نفسه ، والتكلم بألسن هي موهبة بناء للشخص نفسه وكما قال الرسول في رسالته 
(لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع.ولكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار.) بمعنى لا احد يفهم ، 
وقال ايضا ( فان اجتمعت الكنيسة كلها في مكان واحد وكان الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة فدخل عاميون او غير مؤمنين أفلا يقولون انكم تهذون) 
وقال ايضا (لانه ان كنت اصلّي بلسان فروحي تصلّي واما ذهني فهو بلا ثمر.15 فما هو اذا.اصلّي بالروح واصلّي بالذهن ايضا.ارتل بالروح وارتل بالذهن ايضا.)

كل هذه الفقرات تقول بمعنى لا لبس فيه ان التكلم بألسنة يتم بلغة غير مفهومة 





> _*كيف يااخى ونيافه الانبا بيشوف قد كتب كتاب تحت عنوان موهبه التكلم بالالسنه موضحا فى هذا الكتاب ان الكنيسه لا تؤمن بها وتعتبرها انها كانت لاعمال الكرازه ولاكنها انتهت فى هذا العصر وهو كتاب مطبوع تحت شعار بطريطيه الاقباط الاورثوذكسيه مكتبه اسقفيه الشباب*_


 
عزيزي ، انا اتكلم عن العقيدة الارثوذكسية من الديداخي والدسقولية ، فلا تكلمني عن كلام (نيافة الانبا ) خاصة وانه يكتب هذا الكلام خاصة للطعن في كلام الاب المحبوب مكاري يونان ، والامر واضح .

همسة في اذنك ، مهما قال لك رتبة كهنوتية يجب ان افحص كلامه على ضوء الكتاب المقدس ، هذه نصيحة الكتاب المقدس وليس فيها اي اهانة لدرجة كهنوتية ، لان الرسول بولس نفسه قال لنا 
(ولكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما) (غلاطية 1: 8) والكتاب المقدس علمنا ان نمتحن الارواح ، فلا يخفي عليك ان جميع الهرطقات التي ظهرت في الكنيسة لم تظهر من اناس عوام بل ظهرت على ايدي رجال كهنوت على اعلى الدرجات ، وهذا هو خطورة الهرطقة .




> _*من المعروف ان ابونا مكارى يونان مال فى فتره للفكر الخمسينى وكما وضح نيافه الانبا بيشوى فى حديث له عن ذالك *_
> _*وقدم اعتذار بكتاب هو كتبه بنفسه عن المعموديه راجع الكتاب تجده ممتع حقا*_


 

اخي الحبيب 
انا من متابعي الاب مكاري يونان اسبوعيا على قناة الكرمة في اجتماعه الاسبوعي الذي يبث على الهواء ، ولا زال حتى الان يكرر ان موهبة التكلم بألسنة لا زالت موجودة . 
انا اتكلم عن شيء اسمعه منه اسبوعيا بنفسي .


اخيرا 

كلامي ليس لاقناعك او تغيير قناعاتك وايمانك ، لانه من الواضح انني لازلت على ايماني بما قلته منذ البداية لان ايماني وقناعاتي نابع عن دراسة طويلة للكتاب المقدس وعن هذا الموضوع تحديدا ( انا لا امتدح نفسي ) ولازلت اقول ان الموضوع لا يخرج عن كونه ايمان ، وهو احد الموضوعات التي تختلف عليها الطوائف ، وانا عن نفسي ارى ان الاختلاف شيء صحي وصحيح اذا تم بمحبة وعدم تعصب او عصبية .

اما عن قولي انك تجاهلت ما كتبته ، فلا اقصد به اي اهانة او تهمة ، ولكني وجدت نفسي اكرر نفس التعليق في كل مرة في الفرق بين المواهب الروحية عامة ( وموهبة التكلم بألسن خاصة ) وبينت اكثر من مرة ان موهبة التكلم بألسن هي بلغة غير مفهومة للبشر لانها ( بألسنة الناس والملائكة ) وكما وضحت لك سابقا ، وانها لغير الكرازة ، وانها تختلف عن ما حدث يوم حلول الروح القدس ، وانه اذا كان هناك معلمين كذبة وانبياء كذبة ومسحاء كذبة ، فهذا كله تنبأ عنه الكتاب المقدس ، ولكنه لا ينفي ان هناك مواهب حقيقية ايضا ولا يجب ان نتجاهلها او نهملها ، فالكتاب يحذرنا من طمر الوزنات وعدم المتاجرة بها .


سعدت بالحديث معك ، واعتذر لك عن اي شيء اغضبك 
فصدقني ليس هناك اي قصد لخسارة الاحباء وصداقاتهم 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يوليو 2009)

_*



			سلام ومحبة الي اخي كوكب البرية .....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعمه  وسلام اخى الحبيب يوسف راضى



			اولا: بالنسبة الي تعليقك علي انك صبرت الي المنتهي وفسرتها انني اقصد اننا في حرب ... وانا احب ان اوضح لك وبكل صدق انني لم اقصد ذلك مطلقا وانما اقصد انك مصابر معنا الي النهاية لكي نعرف الحقيقة... وان كنت قد اخطئة في اللفظ فانا اسف كوكب البرية.......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مفيش داعى للاسف صديقى العزيز ... لاكنى تذكرت بيت شعر قال فيه الشاعر
كم صبرت فى العزم جَدٌا... من جهاد الحرب وشَدةً




			ثانيا:انا معك كوكب البرية بأن اذا اخذنا نفسر اية فيجب ان لا توجد تنقضها بل مع العكس توجد ايات تؤكد التفسير.............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تمام يوسف وهذاما يحاول ان يفعله الاخ المحبوب نيو مان فهو يفسر على ان التكلم بالسنه على هدفين كم تكرم ووضح فى مداخله له
1_السنه الصلاه وهى التى يبنى فيها الانسان نفسه على حد فهمه  لاكنى اقول هل الرسل محتاجين ان يبنوا انفسهم؟؟؟.. ثم كان الرسل يجتمعون بنفس واحده للصلاه وهو ما حدث فى سفر الاعمال وتكلموا بالسنه وهم يصلون فكيف كانت لله وليس للناس لو اخذت الايه الاخرى بهذا المفهوم 
2_السنه الكرازة للعمل بنشر كلمه الرب للجميع
وهذا التقسيم انا وضحت اعتراضى عليه تمما فى مداخله سابقه فلا اريد ان اتطرق اليه مره اخرى




			خامسا:بالنسبة الي تفسيرك الى الاية "(المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8 - 10)
فهنا تفسر الاية علي الاتي – من وجهة معرفتي البسيطة – ان الرسول يقصد ان النبوات والالسنة والعلم كله سينتهي اما المحبة فلا تنتهي..... ويقف امامنا سؤال واحد وهومتي يحدث هذا؟؟؟؟ وللرد علي هذا السؤال لابد ان نعرف ما معني "الكامل"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايضا قد وضحت ما يفهم من هذه الايه 
اولا فهم ان التكلم الالسنه ستبطل وقت مجىء المسيح اى انها ستستمر الى الساعه التى ياتى فيها المسيح لالالا مفهوم مغلوط لاسباب عده
اولا واضح من الايه انها لا تربط مجىء المسيح بالتحدث بالالسنه انظر اخى
تقول الايه النبوات فستبطل والالسنه فستنتهى ... نعم هى بالفعل انتهت وما استطاع احد ان يتكلم بلسان الا بعض الذين يدعون هذا منذ القرن السادس عشر بنشئه البروتستانت
فهل من المنطق ان ناتى بعد الف وست مائه سنه على تعليم مخالف لما اتى به الرسل والقديسين وكاننا نرمى تاريخ الكنيسه الحافل بالعلامه والقديسين والمؤرخين ونخترع تفسيرا جديدا ونبطل ما هو قديم
لالا سمحونى هذه ادخوله لا اقبلها تماما
ثانيا:_
شهاده القديسين زهبى الفم يوحنا وانا سبق ووضحت والمؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصرى تشهد ببطلانها فى عصرهم الرابع والخامس فما بالكم الان فى هذا العصر ام اننا لكى نثبت مفهومنا المغلوك نضطر بذالك ان ننافى ما دونه المؤرخون وما كتبه القديسين فى عصورها 
 ثالثا:_
يقول القديس بولس "أشكر إلهى إني أتكلم بألسنة أكثر من جميعكم" (1كو 18:14)، فمهما كان عندكم من أعداد للألسنة فقد أعطانى الروح عدداً أكبر منكم في الألسنة ولكنى لا استخدمها كثيراً (هذا يوضح أنه يتكلم عن لغات حقيقية) ثم يكمل قائلاً:

* "لكن في كنيسة أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهنى لكى أُعُلم آخرين أيضاً أكثر من عشرة آلاف كلمة بلسان" (1كو 19:14). هنا المقصود بالكلمات التي بذهنه أي كلمات يفهمها السامع. وهذا يوضح أن القديس بولس يعترض على كثرة استخدام موهبة التكلم بألسنة فيقول "لا تكونوا أولاداً في أذهانكم، بل كونوا أولاداً في الشر، وأما في الأذهان فكونوا كاملين. مكتوب في الناموس إني بذوى ألسنة أخرى وبشفاه أخرى سأكلم هذا الشعب، ولا هكذا يسمعون لى يقول الرب" (1كو 20:14،21).




			وشكرا لاتساع صدوركم والرب معنا جميعا .......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

على الرحب والسعه اخى الحبيب*_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يوليو 2009)

_*



			اخي الحبيب كوكب البرية

سلام المسيح معك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعمه وسلام اخى الفاضل



			اخي الحبيب اسمح لي بتصحيح صغير
التكلم بألسنة يوم حلول الروح القدس في الخمسين ، وتكلم التلاميذ بألسنة فهمها الآخرون ، شيء مختلف تماما عن موهبة التكلم بألسنة التي ذكرها بولس في رسالته عن المواهب الروحية .
لايمكن قياس هذه وتلك على انهما شيء واحد .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا اخى الحبيب لا اعتقد انك اصبت فى هذه النقطه فهذا تفسير دخيل على تعاليم الاباء  والكنيسه 
ما معنى ان يتكلم انسان بالاسنه؟؟؟؟... ارجو التوضيح مفهوم كلمه التكلم بالسنه.. لكى يظهر ما معنى هذه المعجزة وهدفها فى ذالك الحين



			هناك مواهب فعلا هي للكرازة ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم لاكن سؤالى... هل موهبه التكلم باللسنه للكرازة ام لا ما رايك..؟



			(لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع.ولكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار.) بمعنى لا احد يفهم ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تفهم الايه على هذا السياق تماما فلقد وضح معلمنا بولس الرسولى ايضا قائلا وانا قد وضحت فى المداخله للاخ يوسف اعلاه واوضح مره اخرى
لكن في كنيسة أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهنى لكى أُعُلم آخرين أيضاً أكثر من عشرة آلاف كلمة بلسان" (1كو 19:14). هنا المقصود بالكلمات التي بذهنه أي كلمات يفهمها السامع. وهذا يوضح أن القديس بولس يعترض على كثرة استخدام موهبة التكلم بألسنة فيقول "لا تكونوا أولاداً في أذهانكم، بل كونوا أولاداً في الشر، وأما في الأذهان فكونوا كاملين. مكتوب في الناموس إني بذوى ألسنة أخرى وبشفاه أخرى سأكلم هذا الشعب، ولا هكذا يسمعون لى يقول الرب" (1كو 20:14،21). 

سؤال لك سيدى الفاضل .. هل حضرتك فيما تعتقد ان هذا الكلام غير المفهوم هو كلاما لملائكه  ام تختلف عن هذا المفهوم..؟؟؟ اخشى انك تتفق فهنا يكمن الاختلاف  .. ارجو الرد



			عزيزي ، انا اتكلم عن العقيدة الارثوذكسية من الديداخي والدسقولية ، فلا تكلمني عن كلام (نيافة الانبا ) خاصة وانه يكتب هذا الكلام خاصة للطعن في كلام الاب المحبوب مكاري يونان ، والامر واضح .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صراحتا لم ارى فى الدسقوليه ما يقول ان الالسنه ستستمر حتى مجىء المسيح ولا فى الديداخى 
قد يكون غير المام منى بهذه الكتب حينئذا استسمحك سيدى ان تقتبص لى نصا على ذالك لو تكرمت من الدسقوليه(تعاليم الاباء)



			همسة في اذنك ، مهما قال لك رتبة كهنوتية يجب ان افحص كلامه على ضوء الكتاب المقدس ، هذه نصيحة الكتاب المقدس وليس فيها اي اهانة لدرجة كهنوتية ، لان الرسول بولس نفسه قال لنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم اخى الفاضل ... اطئمن جيدا فانا اعمل بهمستك جيدا وارفض ما يدعيه  احد مخالف لما اتى بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس مسلم مره بالقديسين الذين نفتخر بهم ونجلهم ونطلب شفاعتهم امام عرش النعمه  لكى يترأف علينا الله وينير اذهاننا وابصارنا
شوف اخى الفاضل
نيافه الانبا بيشوى معين من قبل قداسه البابا شنودة وهو سكرتير المجمع المقدس والمسؤل الاول عما يخطء فيه الكهنه فى فهم المغلوط كما سبق وحدث مع ابينا المحبوب مكارى يونان وغيره 
هذه هى مسؤليته امام الله وله كل الحق ان يحاسب كل من يتقصر من الكهنه بنائا على سلطانه المعطى من فوق وليحاسبه الله فيماتقصر لاكن للعلم هو اب ضليع فى الاهوتيات ويدرس بالكليه الاكلريكيه ماده الاهوت العقيدى وهذا يدل على ثقه الكنيسه التامه بنيافته 
لاكننا نعلم ما يقابل تصريحاته الجريئه ونعلم انه محور انتقاض للبعض لاكن فى وجهه نظرى المتواضعه هو اثناسيوس كنيستنا فى العصر الحالى
نطلب من الله ان يطيل حياته لاجل كنيستنا وصلوته لاجلنا



			(ولكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما) (غلاطية 1: 8) والكتاب المقدس علمنا ان نمتحن الارواح ، فلا يخفي عليك ان جميع الهرطقات التي ظهرت في الكنيسة لم تظهر من اناس عوام بل ظهرت على ايدي رجال كهنوت على اعلى الدرجات ، وهذا هو خطورة الهرطقة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن نمتحن الارواح بالفعل ونميز من يتكلم بغير ما يعلم الكتاب المقدس من عدمه حينئذا يكون فى نظرنا انثيما مثلما وضح بولس الرسول
نعلم من تاريخ كنيستنا ان اريوس كان اعظم واعظ بالالسكندريه ونال الكهنوت  .. لاكننا نعلم ان هناك ابطال ايمان معاينين من قبل الرب وهو البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى ابو علم الاهوت  
نعلم ان مقدونيوس الذى انكر الوهيه الروح القدس كان اسقفا على القسطنطينيه لاكننا نرا يد الله مع من هو اقوى البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى ونرى كيف يفسر الامور فى رسالته الثالثة إلى سيرابيون الفصل الخامس أيضاً فى مقاله عن الروح القدس ضد الافكار التى يتضمنها مقدينيوس عن الثلاث اربع ايات المعروفه التى اخذ يعتقد فيها  مخالفا لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس وهو قد اخطء فهمها
وايضا نرا بوضوح يد الله مع نيافه الانبا بيشوى الذى يتمسك بايمان الكنيسه المسلم مره بالقديسين ولا يدخل تعليما جديدا لم نسمع عنه فى عصرنا مثل التكلم باللسنه موضحا الايات التى اخطء فهمها بعض الاخوة ومكملا لما تتضمنه وتتماشى مع كل الايات الكريمه بخصوص هذا الموضوع

لى نقطه اخى الفاضل
 تعلم تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكرى بالتاكيد
ارجو منك الرجوع لتفسيره للرساله الاولى لاهل كورنثوس
تعلم الاب الحبيب عبد المسيح بسيط وهو ضيف شرف فى منتدانا الكريم واستاذ الدفاع الاهوتى بالكليه الاكلريكيه فهو  له راى مماثل لراى الانبا بيشوى والاباء انطونيوس فكرى وانطونيوس فهمى وتادرس يعقوب ملطى

اما اننا نتجاهل كل هؤلاءالاباء ونتمسك بوقعه مثلما الكل يقع ويقوم نتشبث بها لكى نثبت ما نعتقده فهذا ليس بمنطق ولا عقل 
من الاولى ان تنكر كل اباء الكنيسه لكى يتماشى  مفهوم الابات فيما تعتقد
تلغى كلام زهبى الفم يوحنا الذى قطع الشك فى هذا المال وقال انها لم تكن موجوده فى عصره
تلغى كلام المؤرخ الكنسى يوسابيوس القيصرى 
حتى قداسه البابا شنودة اجيب على هذا الموضوع فى سؤال ووضح انتهاء هذه الموهبه مدعمه كلامه بادله كتابيه وهو علامه فى هذاالشئن وله مكانته العلميه وطبعا  حكمته الهيه معطيه من فوق لكى يتعامل مع الكل



			كلامي ليس لاقناعك او تغيير قناعاتك وايمانك ، لانه من الواضح انني لازلت على ايماني بما قلته منذ البداية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ارفض تفسير الابات الكتابيه بهذا الشكل غير الصحيح وارفض ان تكون فكرتى وتفسيرى عاريا بدون دعامات من ابائنا ذالك لاننى قد اخطء فى ذالك حينما افكر لوحدى واترك ما قاله الاباء الذين عضضهم الرب بالمعجزت والعجائب



			لان ايماني وقناعاتي نابع عن دراسة طويلة للكتاب المقدس وعن هذا الموضوع تحديدا ( انا لا امتدح نفسي )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صلى لاجى ضعفى لكى اسير فى خطواط صحيحه لمعرفه حكمه الله فى داخل كتابه المقدس



			اما عن قولي انك تجاهلت ما كتبته ، فلا اقصد به اي اهانة او تهمة ، ولكني وجدت نفسي اكرر نفس التعليق في كل مرة في الفرق بين المواهب الروحية عامة ( وموهبة التكلم بألسن خاصة )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم اعرف ان ابن المسيح لا يقصد الاهانه سيدى الفاضل لاكن ذكرت ما رديت عليك بهى لكى لا تحسبنى  انى تجاهلت ما كتبته بل اذا تتبعت بعنايه ترا اننى رديت على كل ما ذكرته بالاستعانه بتفاسير الاباء 



			وبينت اكثر من مرة ان موهبة التكلم بألسن هي بلغة غير مفهومة للبشر لانها ( بألسنة الناس والملائكة )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا كيف سعوا الناس التلميذ يتكلمون بالسنه بكلمات مفهومه تماما ؟.... 
ثم من قال لك ان اللغه غير المفهومه هى لغه الملائكه؟..
ثم اذا كان المفهوم المغلوط للايه قد جعلت تظن ان ما نبذه بولس الرسول فى استهدام هه الموهبه بكلام غير مفهوم  وقال هو ان خمس كلمات افضل من عشره الاف كلمه بلسان مفضلا الكلاما لمفهوم عن الكلام غير المفهوم ومع ذالك تصر على ما تعتقد
على اى حال يظل الاختلاف قائما 
اهلا بك اخى المحبوب
سؤال اخر
لماذا لم يتكلم ابونا مكارى بالسنه؟... او ما استطاع احد فعلها منذ القرن الخامس؟...
واسمحلىاقول لك انت دائما تتجاهل هذا السسؤال  ... لا اعرف لماذا... ربما لعدم وجود من يتكلم بلسان ليبنى نفسه*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يوليو 2009)

اخي الحبيب كوكب البرية 

سلام المسيح 

ارى انني سوف اكرر كلامي مرة اخرى ، فلاداعي لذلك 
اخي الحبيب ، من الواضح ان لكل منا ايمانه في هذه الجزئية 
ومرة اخرى ، اقول ، لك ايمانك عش به واخدم الرب بكل قوة 
لا ادينك ...

وارجو ان تفعل نفس الشيء معي ، اذكرني في صلواتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوسف راضي (6 يوليو 2009)

اولا :اشكرك كثيرا كوكب البرية وجميع الاخوة ......

ثانيا:الي اخي نيو مان اكون مسروررر جداا اذا وضعت لي في اي موضع تتكلم الديداخي والدسقولية عن التكلم بالسنة وكما ذكرت انني اكون مسرور جداااا.........................

ثالثا:الي اخي كوكب البرية احب ان احصل علي المرجع الذي قال فيه نيافة الانبا بيشوي بان ابونا مكاري يميل الي الفكر الخمسيني وايضا احب ان اعرف هل ابونا مكاري يونان اعتذر علي الكلام الذي قاله في موضوع الالسنة ؟..... اعذر عدم توسعي في المعلومات وشكرا لك مرة اخري............

رابعا:سيدي كوكب البرية رجاء محبة اكتب لي تعليقك علي (ثانيا ,وثالثا) من تعليقي #42 ولك مني اجمل التحيات............

خامسا:طلبت منك سيدي برجاء ان تبسط لي تفسيرك للاية""(المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8 - 10)
فوضحة الاتي1- تقول سيدي ان الالسنة لا علاقة بها وبالمجئ الثاني ........كيف سيدي وان الرسول يقول انه عند مجئ الكامل وكما وضحت ان الكامل تعني انتهاء الزمن او نضوج الثمر ونحن نؤمن ان انتهاء الزمن يكون مع مجئ الرب الثاني ....فكيف اذا لا يكون علاقة بينهما.......وماذا يكون تفسيرك للايات التي ذكرت بعدها...... رجاء محبة سيدي مرة اخري احب عند تعليقك ان توضح التعليق علي كل نقطة ثم تضيف اثبتاتك التي تعتمد عليها لبناء فكرتك..............اما باقي اثباتك في نقطة1,2 فهو يكمن في تعليقك علي باقي مداخلتي التي نوهت اليها سابقا.....................................

سادسا:اخي صدقني سوف نتكلم علي هل الالسنة التى كانوا يتكلمون بها الرسل هل هي حقيقية ام لا ومنه سوف نتطرق الي هل يوجد تكلم بلغةالملائكة؟.......حاضر سيدي ولكن ليكن كل شئ بلياقة وحسب وترتيب لان الهنا اله سلام وليس اله تشويش................ وشكراااااااااااااااا لكم جميعا والرب يكون معنا جميعا..................


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يوليو 2009)

new_man قال:


> اخي الحبيب كوكب البرية
> 
> سلام المسيح
> 
> ...



نعمه وسلام مجددا اخى الحبيب نيو مان 
نعم لا داعى لتكرار الكلام فنحن نختلف فى محبه لاكننا نؤمن بالمسيح انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد ونؤمن بعمل الروح القدس وننتظر الرب
ادرك تماما ما تعتقد به لاكنى  لا اتماشى فى اعتقادك
صلى لاجلى لكى اخدم الرب بقوه
الرب معك وسامحنى اذا كان اسلوبى فى اى مضايقه لشخصك الحبيب
نعمه وسلام


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يوليو 2009)

_*نعمه وسلام  اخى الحبيب يوسف راضى



			الثا:الي اخي كوكب البرية احب ان احصل علي المرجع الذي قال فيه نيافة الانبا بيشوي بان ابونا مكاري يميل الي الفكر الخمسيني وايضا احب ان اعرف هل ابونا مكاري يونان اعتذر علي الكلام الذي قاله في موضوع الالسنة ؟..... اعذر عدم توسعي في المعلومات وشكرا لك مرة اخري............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبقا لقوانين المنتدى لا نريد ان ننغمس فى الطائفيات لاكنك ستجد التسجيل على النت ابحث فى جوجل   او اليوتيوب وسف تجد التسجيل اسمعه جيدا... انا قد سمعته
سوف تعرف اسم الكتاب الذى اعتذر به عن ما مال اليه... فى التسجيل ....يريت تشتري الكتاب هو لا يتكلف بضعه جنيهات وتقرئه هو عن المعموديه 



			رابعا:سيدي كوكب البرية رجاء محبة اكتب لي تعليقك علي (ثانيا ,وثالثا) من تعليقي #42 ولك مني اجمل التحيات............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حاضر حبيبى



			ثانيا:انا معك كوكب البرية بأن اذا اخذنا نفسر اية فيجب ان لا توجد تنقضها بل مع العكس توجد ايات تؤكد التفسير.............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقنى ياعزيزى لو ركز فى ردى لوجدت الاجابه فى المداخله رقم #29



			ثالثا:سيدي كوكب البرية احب ان اوضح شئ وهو حتي ولو كل هؤلاء الناس التي تقول انهم لديهم هذه الموهبة مدعين وغير صادقيين- فرضااااااا - فهذا ليس اثبات بأن الكتاب المقدس قال ان الالسنة ستنتهي.......اما بالنسبة الي اللغات التي كانوا يتكلمون بها في العصر الرسولي فهذا السؤال سوف نعرضه فيما بعد- بأذا الله- وايضا بالنسبة الي اهداف التكلم سوف نطرحها فيما بعد........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هم مدعين بالفعل لان ما استطاع احد ان يفعلها بترجمه حقيقيه وانا سئلت فى مداخله عن شخص فعلها منذ القرن الخامس ولم تجيب والا احد اجاب
عذرا اخى الالسنه بالفعل كما قال الكتاب انتهت واكبر دليل عدم وجود من يتكلم بلسان مصاحب لترجمه من لغته الاصليه للغات عديده يفهمها الجميع فالايه تقول ان من يتكلم بلسان يصلى لكى يترجم 
ونجد كثيرا من الذين يدعون التكلم بالالسنه يقولون كلام غير مفهوم فى حين انهم تناسو ان يصلو لكى يستجيب الله ويترجم لهم لغتهم الغير مفهومه الى لغه مفهومه يفهمها الجميع وتكون لبنيان3 الكنيسه



			وايضا بالنسبة الي اهداف التكلم سوف نطرحها فيما بعد.....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اتمنى ان تعطى ولو سبب واحد فقط يقبله العقل والمنطق  



			خامسا:طلبت منك سيدي برجاء ان تبسط لي تفسيرك للاية""(المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 8 - 10)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اخى الحبيب بنائا على ما اتفقنا ان تفسير الايات لابد ان يتماشى مع سياق كل الايات التى تتكلم عن موضوع واحد ساضع لك تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكرى لكى تعلم انه ليس تفسير من صنع اجتهادى الشخصى لاكن هذا ايمان الكنيسه مره بالتسليم عبر التاريخ

يعالج بولس الرسول موضوع التكلم بألسنة ويعقد مقارنة بين موهبة
الألسنة والتنبؤ وأيهما أكثر نفعا لبنيان المؤمنين . ومو ضوع الألسنة من أعقد أمور الكنيسة
الأولى و أغمضها، فهذه الظاهرة انتهت بإنتهاء كنيسة الرسل . ظهرت يوم الخمسين ومع
+ ٤٦:١٠ + ١٣ – ١ : شعب أفسس ومع كرنيليوس وتكلم عنها بولس هن ا فقط (أع ٢
٦). أ  ما يوم الخمسين فلقد تكلم الرسل بلغات متعددة ك آية لجمه ور – ١:١٩+ ١٨– ١:١١
المجتمعين و إعلانًا للرسل أن يذهبوا ويكرزوا للعالم ك له فيفهمهم الشعوب أثناء كرازتهم ،
ولذلك نجدهم قد تفاهموا مع سامعيهم بلغاتهم الخاصة (أع ٣٧:٢ ) وفى حادثة كرنيليوس .
كان هذا علامة على قبول الله للأمم وفتح باب الخلاص لهم ، فلقد فهم بطرس من َت َ كُل  م
كرنيليوس بألسنة أن ما حدث للرسل حدث للأمم . كلاهما أخذ نفس الموهبة . وفى يوم
أفسس كانت الألسنة آية لمن نالوا الروح القدس ، بعد أن قالوا ولا سمعنا أنه يوجد روح
قدس وبهذا فهموا أن حلول الروح القدس قد أعطاه م مواهب . من كل هذا نفهم أن هذه
الموهبة كان هدفها غير المؤمنين ، لذلك قال بولس الرسول " أنها آية لغير المؤمنين " ( ١
كو ٢٢:١٤ ) لذلك لم نسمع عن الألسنة بعد الكنيسة الأولى . ومن بعد دخول المسيحية إلى
مصر حتى الآن لم نسمع عن موهبة ألسنة كانت لأحد من الأباء القديسين.
هذا راى الاب انطونيوس فكرى وهو رائع فى تفسيراته المتفقه مع ما تلقيناه من تعاليم الاباء

اما تحديدا الايه التى تطلب تفسيرها فهى لا تقترن  انتهاء التكلم بالالسنه مع فور مجىء المسيح وما احد فسرها هكذا لاكن هى بالفعل انتهت ونحن ننتظر الرب فلم يقل الكتاب انها سوف تنتهى فى عصر معين لاكن قال انها سوف تنتهى ولان كان السبب الرئيسى لها هى اعمال الكرازه فالان الترجمات والمبشرين من كل اللغات فى كل بقاع الارض فما الداعى اذا للتحدس بالالسنه رغم انها المفروض تكون مفهومه
لاكن ما يحدث الان هو كلام غير مفهوم امام الناس ماذا يتفيد الناس   .... لا اعلم
ديف نقتنع ان هذاالذى يتكلم بلسان هو من الروح القدس ... لا دليل
اذا يبطل ادعاء من يتفق على وجودها الان فلا داعى لوجودها غير انه لا يمكن وباى حال تحديد مصداقيه المتكلم من ادعائه بهذه الموهبه




			شكراااااااااااااااا لكم جميعا والرب يكون معنا جميعا..................
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عفوا اخى الحبيب
يسوع يباركك*_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

يوسف راضي قال:


> "هل يوجد الان تكلم بألسنة؟





*لا لا لا​*


----------



## يوسف راضي (7 يوليو 2009)

اولا: احب ان اشكركم جميعا ايها الاخوة.............

ثانيا:سيدي كوكب البرية احب ان اتاسف علي خطأ وهو اني ارجو تعليقك علي (ثالثا,رابعا)وليس (ثانيا,ثالثا).......

ثالثا:اخي كوكب البرية نحن اتفقنا علي تفسير الاية لابد ان تفسر بروح الكتاب المقدس كله .......اذا اذا اخذت الاية السابقة الذكر وتفسر علي ان الالسنة انتهت وليس لها علاقة بمجئ الرب .........اذا ما هو نقدك لمعني كلمة كامل وايضا ما تفسيرك الي الايات التي تلي هذه الاية التي وردت في #42 خامسا........

رابعا:انا اعتقد سيدي انه لا توجد تكلم بألسنة الملائكة ولا توجد شئ اسمها ألسنة الملائكة ولكنها هي لغة واحدة ولا يعرفها احد....كما قال نيافة الانبا بيشوي ......وكما تعتقد حضرتك -علي ما اعتقد-.........وبالنسبة الي اللغة التي كانوا يتكلمون بها فهي لغاة بشرية ولكن لي تعليق .......بالنسبة الي لغات العالم :يوجد اختلافات كثيرة عن عدد اللغات التي في العالم فالبعض يقول انها 4000لغة والبعض يقول انها تتراوح بين 10000:3000لغة واقوال كثيرة في هذا الموضوع والذي احب ان اوضحه .....كيف عرفت انهم لا يتكلمون بلغة معروفة..  اانت متقن جميع اللغات وتعرف عددها؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!.........وكذلك ان تكلموا بلغة غير مفهومه فالله ايضا واضع موهبة الترجمة لكي يفهم ما قيل.................

خامسا:سيدي عن اهداف التكلم بالسنة انظر تعليقنا #4 وارجوا ان توضح اعتراضك علي كل نقطة........وبالنسبة الي تعليقك علي ثالثا :.....سيدي انا غير مختلط ما الاخوة الطوائف ولا اعرف احد له هذه الموهبة ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا اني سمعة علي هذه فذهبت ابحث علي صدق هذه الموهبة في الكتاب المقدس ثم سوف اختبر من يقول انه لديه هذه الموهبة لذلك طلبت منك ان نهمش ما هم فاعلوه ونهمش ايضا التاريخ لاسباب ذكرتها في (رابعا#42 وننظر الي المفهوم الكتابي..........

سادسا:شكرااا اختي مرثا المصرية علي تعليقك ...... ولكن احب ان تضعي لنا اسباب الرفض ورجااااااااااااااااء لا تعيد الحلقة مرة اخري اي اقرئى جميع المداخلات ثم اضيفى تعليقكى وشكرررررا ....

الرب معنا جميعا..........


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2009)

*التكلم بألسنة غير موجود  حاليا



فما هو تعليم الكتاب عن التكلم بألسنة . 
نلاحظ النقاط الآتية من دراسة الكتاب وبخاصة { 1كو14} الذي يمكن أن نسميه أصحاح الألسنة . 
1)* الألسنة هي الأخيرة في ترتيب المواهب : 



عندما ذكر بولس الرسول مواهب الروح في رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس ، جعل التكلم بألسنة وترجمة الألسنة في آخر المواهب فقال : 
{ فأنواع مواهب موجودة ، لكن الروح واحد فإنه لواحد يعطي بالروح كلام حكمة ولآخر كلام علم حسب الروح الواحد . ولآخر إيمان بالروح ، ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد . ولآخر أعمال قوات ، ولآخر نبوءة ولآخر تمييز الأرواح . ولآخر أنواع الألسنة بمفرده كما يشاء }{1كو12: 4-11}. 
وهكذا جعل التكلم بألسنة ، ترجمة الألسنة ، في آخر قائمة المواهب ، ويسبق الألسنة : الحكمة ، والعلم والإيمان ، ومواهب الشفاء ، وأعمال القوات ، والنبوءة وتمييز الأرواح .. 
وقال الرسول أيضا : { فوضع اله أناساً في الكنيسة : أولاً رسلاً ، ثانياً أنبياء ثالثاً معلمين ، ثم قوات ، وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء ، أواناً تدابير ، وأنواع ألسنة {1كو12: 28}. 
وهكذا وضع التكلم بالسنة في آخر المواهب …. 


*** 
وقال : ر جدوا للمواهب الحسني ، وأيضا أريكم طريقا أفضل}{1كو13:12}.وشرح أن هذا الطريق الأفضل هو المحبة {1كو13} وشرح كيف أن هذه المحبة أهم وأعظم من النبوءة وكل علم ،ومن كل الإيمان الذي ينقل الجبال ، ومن العطاء والنسك . 
وشرح أن المحبة أهم من التكلم بالسنة الناس والملائكة .. وليس ألسنة الناس فقط . فقال : {إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة .. وليس ألسنة الناس فقط . فقال { إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ، ولكن ليس لي محبة ، فقد صرت نحاساً يطن أو صنجاً يرن {1كو1:13}. 


*** 
2)* التكلم بألسنة ليس للكل : 
رأينا فيما تقدم أن الله { قسم لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء }{1كو11:12}. { ولنا مواهب مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لنا }{رو6:12}. { وكما قسم الله لكل واحد مقداراً من الإيمان }{رو3:12}. ومن جهة التكلم بألسنة قال بصراحة : 
{ ألعل الجميع رسل ؟ ألعل الجميع أنبياء ؟ ألعل الجميع معلمون ؟ ألعل الجميع أصحاب قوات ؟ ألعل للجميع مواهب شفاء ؟ ألعل الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة ؟ ألعل الجميع يترجمون }{1كو12: 29،30}. 
وواضح من هذا أن الموهبة ليست للجميع . 
إذن فحتى في العصر الرسولي لم يكن من الضروري أن ينال كل مؤمن موهبة التكلم بألسنة التي لم تكن علامة ضرورية لاثبات حلول الروح في الإنسان . فقد يكون الإنسان قديساً ولا يتكلم بألسنة . 
إن الله يعرف متي يعطي المواهب ، ولماذا يعطيها . وقد منح التكلم بألسنة في عهد الرسل بوفرة شديدة في بداية الكرازة ، من أجل البنيان ، إذا كانت لأزمة جداً في ذلك الزمان . 
ولكن الألسنة ليست لازمة لكل زمان ، وفي ذلك يقول الكتاب : { أما اللسنة فستنتهي }{1كو8:13}. 
وحتى في زمن الرسل ، ماذا كانت شروط التكلم بألسنة ؟ إننا بقراءة {1كو14}. نري شروطاً منها : 
3)* يجب أن تكون الألسنة لبنيان الكنيسة :
إن أهم عبارة تميز أصحاح الألسنة {1كو14}، هي كلمة { للبنيان } ذكرها الرسول مرات عديدة ، وأصر عليها جداً. 
وقال في صراحة : { فليكن كل شئ للبنيان }{1كو26:14}. وقال أيضاً : { هكذا أنتم أيضاً ، إذ أنكم غيورون للمواهب الروحية اطلبوا لأجل بنيان الكنيسة أن تزدادوا }{ع12}. 
ومن أجل بنيان الكنيسة ، ذكر أن { من يتنبأ أعظم ممن يتكلم بألسنة }{ع5}.لأن { من يتكلم بلسان يبني نفسه ، وأما من يتنبأ فيبني الكنيسة }{ع4}. وكانت كلمة التبوء تعني قديماً التعليم أيضاً . وقد فضل الرسول هذا التنبوء { لأن من يتنبأ ، يكلم الناس ببنيان ووعظ وتعزية }{ع3}. 


*** 
4)* شرط أساسي للألسنة هو ترجمتها :
قال الرسول : رمن يتكلم بلسان ، فليصل لكم يترجم }{ع13}وأضاف : { ولكن إن لم يكن مترجم ، فلصمت في الكنيسة }{ع28}. 
والسبب عند الرسول واضح ، وهو بنيان الكنيسة . وفي البنيان فلصمت . وعبارة { يصمت }هي أمر رسولي . 
إذن : إما بنيان الكنيسة بالترجمة ، وإما الصمت . 
إن وجود المترجم شهادة علي صحة التكلم بلسان . وهكذا تكون موهبة الألسنة لشخص في وقت واحد : أحدهما هم المتكلم والثاني هو المترجم وينطبق قول الكتاب : { علي فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة ، تقوم كل كلمة } إن كانت الألسنة بل ترجمة فما لزومها ؟وكذلك ما لزومها إن كان الحاضرين يفهمون اللغة ؟ 


5)* مت معني } يبني نفسه {؟
يبني نفسه ، أي يكون في حالة روحية خاصة ، حالة حلول الروح ، وهي نافعة لبيانه الشخصي . هذه الحالة عليها ملاحظتان ذكرهما القديس بولس وهما : 
أ‌- يصمت ، كأي عمل روحي خاص ، بينه وبين الله . 
وفي ذلك قال : { فليصمت في الكنيسة ، وليكلم نفسه والله }{ع28} أمر بينه وبين الله ، يليق به المخدع المغلوق ، وليس الكنيسة أمام الناس . حينئذ يكون التكلم بلسان ، كنوع من الصلاة ، وحتي علي هذه يوجد تعليق : 
ب‌- يكون الذهن بلا ثمر ، مجرد عمل للروح : 
وفي هذا يقول الرسول : {لأنه إن كنت أصلي بلسان ، فروحي تصلي وأما ذهني ويصلي بذهنه أيضاً . يرتل بروحه ، ويرتل بذهنه أيضاً { ع15}. لكي يكون بنيانه الروحي أثبت وأقوي . 


*** 
علي الرغم من عبارة : { يبني نفسه } هذه التي ذكرها الرسول في حرص وبملاحظات ، وأظهر أنها بنيان ناقص ، فان الرسول ، لأجل البنيان أيضاً يقول : 
{ أشكر إلهي أني أتكلم بألسنة أكثر من جميعكم . ولكن في الكنيسة أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهني ، لكي أعلم آخرين أيضاً . أكثر من عشرة آلاف كلمة بلسان }{ع18،19}. 
إذن لا داعي لأن يسعى الناس بكل قواهم للتكلم بألسنة ويظنوها نصراً عظيماً . 
هذا إذا كانت الألسنة موهبة حقيقية ن الروح القدس فماذا نقول إذن إن كان البعض يدعون أنهم يتكلمون بالسنة ، ولا نضمن صحة هذا الإدعاء .. 


*** 
6)* الألسنة آية لغير المؤمنين : 


يقول الرسول عن التكلم بألسنة { إذن الألسنة آية لا للمؤمنين ، بل لغير المؤمنين ..}{1كو22:14}. 
ولأجل هذا السبب منح الله هذه الآية للكنيسة في بدء العصر الرسول ، لأجل انتشار الكرازة ، ولكي يصل الإيمان إلي شعوب وأمم لا تعرف لغة الأباء الرسل { الأرامية – او العبرية } . فيبشرون بالألسنة ، كما حدث في يوم الخمسين 
{ فبهت الجميع وتعجبوا ..}{وتحيروا لأن كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته }{أع2: 7،6}. 
ولكن ما منعي أن يقف شخص وسط أناس يتكلمون بنفس لغته ، لكي يكلمهم بلغة غريبة .. لهذا اشترط الرسول وجوب الترجمة { ولكن إن لم يوجد مترجم فليصمت }{1كو28:14}. 


*** 
7)* الرسول اعتبر التكلم بألسنة تشويشاً ، إن لم يكن للبنيان . 
فقال { إن كان الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة ، فدخل عاميون أو غير مؤمنين ، أفلا يقولون إنكم تهذون }{1كو23:14}. 
{وهكذا أنت أيضاً إن لم تعطوا باللسان كلاماً يفهم .. فإنكم تكونون تتكلمون في الهواء }{1كو9:14}}فإن كنت لا أعرف قوة اللغة ، أكون عند المتكلم أعجمياً ، والمتكلم أعجمياً عندي }{1كو11:14}. 
أقرأ كل الإصحاح لتثبيت من نفس المعني ….. ​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يوليو 2009)

اختي الفاضلة مرثا 

سلام ونعمة من الله 

هل المواهب الروحية كلها غير موجودة الان ، اما فقط التكلم بألسنة ؟؟

فاذا كانت المواهب الروحية موجودة حتى الان ، فلماذا تقولين ان التكلم بألسنة ( وهو من المواهب الروحية ) غير موجود الان ؟؟

الا يقول النص الكتابي ان الفاعل في هذه المواهب الروحية كلها هو ( الروح القدس ) ؟؟؟


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2009)

new_man قال:


> اختي الفاضلة مرثا
> 
> سلام ونعمة من الله
> 
> ...



*موهبة التكلم بألسنة وهبت للتلاميذ يوم الخمسين لغرض التبشير
وكان التلاميذ يتكلمون وكل واحد من الشعوب المختلفة يفهم ما يقال  كما لو كان يسمع واحد من بلدة
أى إنها منحة سماوية  لها وقت معين وغرض معين وهو الكرازة بالإنجيل لجميع المسكونة​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يوليو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *موهبة التكلم بألسنة وهبت للتلاميذ يوم الخمسين لغرض التبشير​*
> *وكان التلاميذ يتكلمون وكل واحد من الشعوب المختلفة يفهم ما يقال كما لو كان يسمع واحد من بلدة*
> 
> *أى إنها منحة سماوية لها وقت معين وغرض معين وهو الكرازة بالإنجيل لجميع المسكونة*​


 

اختي العزيزة ، انا لا اتكلم عن التلاميذ او يوم الخمسين ، انا اتكلم عن المواهب الروحية لكل المؤمنين  المذكورة في الرسالة الأولي إلي كورنثوس ??

*هل المواهب الروحية كلها غير موجودة الان ، اما فقط التكلم بألسنة ؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2009)

يوسف راضي قال:


> 1 - انا اعتقد سيدي انه* لا توجد* تكلم بألسنة الملائكة ولا توجد شئ اسمها ألسنة الملائكة
> 
> 2 - فذهبت *ابحث علي صدق هذه الموهبة* في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...


 


*1 - لن ندخل في خواص وإمكانيات الملائكة ... لكن إذا قال الكتاب  شئ يجب أن نصدقه *

كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 1 
إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ *بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ* وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاساً يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجاً يَرِنُّ

*2 - يمكنك أن تبحث عن صدق أقوال الناس وأفعالهم في التكلِّم عن الموهبة أو ممارستها *

*لكنك لا تقدر أن تبحث صدق الموهبة .... إذ أن الموهبة مُعطاة من الله*

*3 - رائع جدًا أن تختبر ما يُقال عن المواهب ... والأروع أن تمتحن الدوافع وراء ما يُقال *

*4 - المفهوم الكتابي ... هذا هو صخرة تحرك المؤمن *



*لن يؤذي أن يقول شخص أنه يتكلم بلسان *

*لكن يحزنني مؤمن له موهبة من الله ولا يخدمه بها *

*أي يحزنني مؤمن له مال ولا يُعطي طعامًا للمؤمنين رفقائه*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يوليو 2009)

اختي العزيزة 

اذا كانت المواهب الروحية معطاة للكنيسة والمؤمنين كحزمة واحدة لتكميل وبنيان القديسين ، يعملها الروح الواحد كما يقول الكتاب ، فمن اين ان واحدة فقط من هذه المواهب اصبحت غير موجودة الان ? ارجو الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس.

 وايضا ارجو الشاهد الكتابي الذي يقول ان التكلم بألسنة هو هرطقة او تعليم خاطيء مخالف لتعليم الرسل .

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## My Rock (7 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء عدم التعرض للطوائف
خصم الكلام, لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس أي نص يصف موهبة التكلم بآلسنة خاصة بوقت أو بمجموعة
أردت أن تؤمن بوجودها, أردت أن لا تؤمن لا يؤثر هذا على إيمانك في المسيح
هذه المسائل, مسائل تجربية يحكم عليها الإنسان من خلال تجربته في الحياة و لا تحتاج الى قانون شامل يحددها.

اـمنى أن نجد نهاية للموضوع لكي لا نتطرق للطوائف مجدداً

صلاتي أن يشغل الرب أفكاركم بما هو صالح و مُثمر


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2009)

*الأخوة والأخوات *

*عندما نتحدث عن المواهب *

*نترك نوعيتها *
*وطريقة إستخدامها *
*ووقت إستخدامها ومن يستخدم ... لعمل الروح القدس *

*فإن الله الوحيد الذي له حق العمل بأي موهبة حين يشاء *


----------



## Kerya_Layson (7 يوليو 2009)

نعمه وسلام اخى الحبيب يوسف راضى
لقد قرئت مدخلتك تماما تماما ووجدت انى رددت عى كل ما ذكرت فلا داعى ان اعيد مره اخرى
طلما انت مؤمن بهذه الموهبه فى عصرنا هذا فلتؤمن لاكن اخى انتظر انت قلت الاتى


> ولا اعرف احد له هذه الموهبة


ليس فقط حضرتك بل انا طلبت اكثر من مره فى كل مداخله ان نطبق هذه الموهبه عمليا
هل ذكر فى كتب التاريخ الكنسى ان احدا منذ القرن الخامس تكلم بهذه الموهبه؟؟؟؟
بالفعل لم يذكر ... اذا كيف نؤمن بموهبه قال عنها بولس الرسول ان الالسنه ستنتهى ... العل ذالك اكبر دليل انها بالفعل انتهت ام اننا نربط بينها بمجىء المسيح لا اعرف كيف نفهم الايه بهذا الشكل وايضا بلا اى دليل مادى امامنا لكى نراه ونؤمن به 
لحين ما تاتى لمن يستخدم هذه الموهبه بطريقه مفهومه وليست مفتعله نعود ونتكلم

سلام ونعمه


----------



## Kerya_Layson (8 يوليو 2009)

_*



			ختي العزيزة ، انا لا اتكلم عن التلاميذ او يوم الخمسين ، انا اتكلم عن المواهب الروحية لكل المؤمنين المذكورة في الرسالة الأولي إلي كورنثوس ??
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المواهب الروحيه ليس لكل المؤمنين تعطى لكل مؤمن حسب مشيئه وتدبير الله وحسب ايمان الشخص
هناك اناس مؤمنين حقا لاكنهم ليس لهم مواهب الروح وحتى فى عصر الرسل
ألعل الجميع رسل ؟ ألعل الجميع أنبياء ؟ ألعل الجميع معلمون ؟ ألعل الجميع أصحاب قوات ؟ ألعل للجميع مواهب شفاء ؟ ألعل الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة ؟ ألعل الجميع يترجمون
ومن سياق النص يتضح ان ليس الجميع لهم هذه المواهب لاكن البعض *_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

new_man قال:


> اختي العزيزة
> 
> اذا كانت المواهب الروحية معطاة للكنيسة والمؤمنين كحزمة واحدة لتكميل وبنيان القديسين ، يعملها الروح الواحد كما يقول الكتاب ، فمن اين ان واحدة فقط من هذه المواهب اصبحت غير موجودة الان ? ارجو الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس.
> 
> ...



* أما الألسنة فستنتهي }{1كو8:13}. ​*


----------



## يوسف راضي (8 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا ايها الاحباء في المسيح يسوع ربنا ........

اولا :احب ان اعلق علي كلام اختي مرثا ....فأنا معكي في ان الالسنة هي الاخيرة في المواهب وليس معني ذلك ان نهملها فقد قال الرسول"39 اذا ايها الاخوة جدوا للتنبوء ولا تمنعوا التكلم "(1كو14) ......ومعكي اختي ايضا ان التكلم بألسنة ليس للكل ......ولكن ليس معكي بان الالسنة ستنتهي واعتمادي علي ذلك المداخلة #19 (ثانيا) فان كان لكي اعتراض فأرجوا نقد هذه المداخلة بمحبة.........وايضا ليس معكي في ان" يجب أن تكون الألسنة لبنيان الكنيسة "فانا اعترض علي كلمة "يجب"لان يمكن ان تأتي الموهبة بدون مترجم وتكون عندئذ "بنيان اشخص" اي للصلاة بين الانسان والله....وكذلك يكون نفس التعليق علي"شرط أساسي للألسنة هو ترجمتها"......

2- اختي مرثا لقد طرحتي سؤال هو "إن كانت الألسنة بل ترجمة فما لزومها ؟وكذلك ما لزومها إن كان الحاضرين يفهمون اللغة ؟ "وقد اجبتي جزء من سؤالك في نفس المداخلة وهي تكمن في الايةالتي تقول"22 اذا الألسنة آية لا للمؤمنين بل لغير المؤمنين.اما النبوة فليست لغير المؤمنين بل للمؤمنين." وسؤالي هنا هل انتهى العالم من غير المؤمنين؟؟فان كان انتهى العالم من غير المؤمنين حينئذ تكون قد انتهت الالسنة واما اذا كانت لم تنتهي فكيف نقول ان الالسنة انتهت ..عجبا علي هذا!!!.........واما باقي اهداف الالسنة ان اردت ان تعرفيها انظري المداخلة#4 .......وهنا لي تعليق ان رايت انسان يفعل معجزات او اخراج شياطين او قوات او غيرها من المواهب الروحية الا يفرح قلبك وتمجد الله......... كما اني في هذا الموضوع تحضرني ترنيمة تقول.....
جمل جمل بالعروس                                 بالمواهب يا قدوس 
وايد بالايــــــــــــــات                                  فتفرح كل النفوس
انها فرحة للجميع فلماذا ننكرها وايضا لماذا هذه خاصا؟ كما طرح الاخ نيو مان هذا السؤال.... ....وفي النهاية التكلم بالسنة كمثل الشفاعة منكرها هو الذي يخصر................ 

3-تذكري اختي الاية" فليصمت في الكنيسة ، وليكلم نفسه والله "ثم تقولي "أمر بينه وبين الله ، يليق به المخدع المغلوق ، وليس الكنيسة أمام الناس . " فهنا الكتاب" يقول فليصمت في الكنيسة" وحضرتك بتقولي "ليس في الكنيسة"......لست ادري ما تريدي ان تقوليه في هذا؟..................

4-الي اخي fredyyy اشكرك من اجل كلماتك الجميلة وكان لي تعليق ......فانا ابحث عن صدق الموهبة في الكتاب المقدس الذي هو معطي من الله الذي وهبا لنا هذه الموهبة ايضا ...فما الاعتراض اذا؟؟.....

5- الي اخي نيو مان احب ايضا ان اكرر سرورررري اذا وضعت لي في اي موضع ذكرت الديداخي والدسقولية علي استمرار هذه الموهبة.. .....

في النهاية اشكركم جميعا علي مداخلاتكم وسلام المسيح معكم جميعا..........


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

يوسف راضي قال:


> سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا ايها الاحباء في المسيح يسوع ربنا ........
> 
> اولا :احب ان اعلق علي كلام اختي مرثا ....فأنا معكي في ان الالسنة هي الاخيرة في المواهب وليس معني ذلك ان نهملها فقد قال الرسول"39 اذا ايها الاخوة جدوا للتنبوء ولا تمنعوا التكلم "(1كو14) ......ومعكي اختي ايضا ان التكلم بألسنة ليس للكل ......ولكن ليس معكي بان الالسنة ستنتهي واعتمادي علي ذلك المداخلة #19
> *الألسنة ستنتهى
> ...



*أضيف أن من يصرخون ويتكلمون بكلمات ليس لها معنى فى الكنيسة ويدعون أن هذا هو الروح القدس  هؤلاء مهرطقون​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يوليو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *أضيف أن من يصرخون ويتكلمون بكلمات ليس لها معنى فى الكنيسة ويدعون أن هذا هو الروح القدس هؤلاء مهرطقون​*


 

الاخت العزيزة مارثا المصرية 

سلام ونعمة 

لم اتلق اجابة على اسئلتي 



اذا كانت المواهب الروحية معطاة للكنيسة والمؤمنين كحزمة واحدة لتكميل وبنيان القديسين ، يعملها الروح الواحد كما يقول الكتاب ، فمن اين ان واحدة فقط من هذه المواهب اصبحت غير موجودة الان ? ارجو الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس.

وايضا ارجو الشاهد الكتابي الذي يقول ان التكلم بألسنة هو هرطقة او تعليم خاطيء مخالف لتعليم الرسل .

انا لا ادافع عن التصرفات الخاطئة في الكنيسة او خارجها ، ولكني اريد ان يكون الكلام منطقيا ، فالتكلم بألسنة شيء والصراخ في الكنيسة شيء آخر تماما ، ولم يقل احد ان هذا الصراخ هو التكلم بألسنة ، فارجو التزام الموضوعية والحقائق .


اختي ، اتمنى ان نرتقي باسلوب الحوار ، ومن الخطأ ان تحكمي على شيء لم تشاهديه ولم تختبريه ، ولم يقطع فيه الكتاب المقدس برأي يوافق ما تقولينه. هذا ما نأخذه على غير المسيحيين ، الا يقولون اننا نفعل كذا وكذا في الكنيسة ؟؟؟



ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخت العزيزة مارثا المصرية
> 
> سلام ونعمة
> 
> ...



*أخى نيو مان أنا لا أشتم ولا أتكلم بإسلوب متدنى أنا قلت على هؤلاء مهرطقين وهذه صفة
لما يدعونة
أنت نفسك قلت
انا لا ادافع عن التصرفات الخاطئة في الكنيسة او خارجها ، ولكني اريد ان يكون الكلام منطقيا ، فالتكلم بألسنة شيء والصراخ في الكنيسة شيء آخر تماما ، ولم يقل احد ان هذا الصراخ هو التكلم بألسنة 
فقط أردت توضيح هذه النقطة .
أرى إنك تريد أن تعرف حقيقة الموقف 
سأضع لك رابط كتاب للأنبا بيشوى
​*

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...na/Speaking-With-Other-Tongues-09-Future.html

*أرجو أن تجد فية ماتريد معرفته​*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (8 يوليو 2009)

_*نعمه وسلام للجميع
اخى الحبيب يوسف راضى لك حبى واشتياقى



			ليس معني ذلك ان نهملها فقد قال الرسول"39 اذا ايها الاخوة جدوا للتنبوء ولا تمنعوا التكلم "(1كو14
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا اخى الحبيب لا تفهم الايه على هذا السياق لاكن تفهم على ان القديس بولس الرسولى يحث المرمنين على ان لا يمنعوا التكلم بالسنه مفهومممممه لكى يذداد الكرازه بالانجيل لغير المؤمنين وليس لاجل ان يحثهم على اخراج كلمات غير مفهومه لالا مكنش قال  بولس الرسول صلوا لكى تترجموا   اى لكى تكون الموهبه مترجمه وتكون مفهومه للجميع وتاتى بثمر فيؤمن الناس مثلما حدث مع الرسل وقت حلول الروح القدس




			ومعكي اختي ايضا ان التكلم بألسنة ليس للكل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل التكلم بالالسنه ليس للكل ام لكل المؤمنين مثلما قال الاخ نيو مان فى مداخله سابقه



			ختي العزيزة ، انا لا اتكلم عن التلاميذ او يوم الخمسين ، انا اتكلم عن المواهب الروحية لكل المؤمنين المذكورة في الرسالة الأولي إلي كورنثوس ??
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا اعلم ربما يكون عدم اتفاق حتى فى اعطاء الموهبه لمن يؤيدون اسمترارها للان

اخى الحبيب يوسف راضى



			فانا ابحث عن صدق الموهبة في الكتاب المقدس الذي هو معطي من الله الذي وهبا لنا هذه الموهبة ايضا ...فما الاعتراض اذا؟؟.....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لاكن اسمحلى اخى الحبيب انا ارا انك تريد ان نؤكد استمرارها للان بلا اى دليل عقلى نقلى واعتمادا على فهم ايات كتابيه بطريقه مغلوطه وانا وضحت راى الاباء  على اى حال اسمح لى ان اعطيك مثلا لتوصيل فكره الاسلوب العقلى النقلى
ان قلت لك اللبن لونه اسود... تقول لى كلا اخطئت فهو ابيض اللون... الدليل هو دليل عقلى يقبله العقل عن طريق المشاهده بالعين الملموسه كل يوم لتاكيد الفكره ... هذا هو الاسلوب العقلى النقلى
مثل اخر للتوضيح
اذا قلت لك موهبه اخراج الشياطين انتهم وما عاد احد يفعلها ؟... طبعا بديهى انك هتقولى كلا انت مخطء ياكوكب وتضع لى فيدو يؤكد ذالك من ما اخرجه الاب المحبوب مكارى يونان من شياطين لا عده من البشر وايضا ابونا بلمون وابونا اخنوخ وابونا بيشوى افا بولا والانبا فام... اذا هنا تاتى بدليل عقلى نقلى انت شاهدته ولمسته ولا احد ينكره الا الاحمق الذى قال عنه بولس الرسول انه تصلف وهو لا يفهم شيئا بل هو متعلل بمباحثات ومحاكات الكلام ...
اذا طبقنا هذا الاسلوب هل اجد اجابه ام كعاده كل مداخله بلا اجابه 
سؤالى طبقا للاسلوب العقلى النقلى هو .... هل وجدت شخصا واحدا يتكلم بلسان مفهوممممممم واضع تحت كلمه مفهوم الف خط.... ارجوا التطبيق للنظريه لاثبات صحه ما تريد ان تقنعنا به وليس ما تريد ان تعرف مصداقيته من الكتاب المقدس
راى الكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح فهو تكلم عن مواهب عديده وخصص لالسنه انها سوف تنتهى... وانا اسئلك اشمعنا هذه الموهبه بالذات التى قال عنها انها ستنتهى ونشكر الله من اجل صدق وعوده هى بالفعل انتهم وما عاد احد يفعلها وانا اؤيد الاخ مرثا فى قولها لمثل من يصطنعون هذه الحركات والكلمات غرير المفهومه بانهم لا يمتون  موهبه التكلم بالالسنه بصله وهم شبه مهرطقون




			الي اخي نيو مان احب ايضا ان اكرر سرورررري اذا وضعت لي في اي موضع ذكرت الديداخي والدسقولية علي استمرار هذه الموهبة.. .....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا اناشده معك اخى الحبيب فانا وضعت هذا الطلب فى مداخلتين لاكن  من المحتمل ان الاخ نيو مان ما اخدش باله
الاخ المحترم نيو مان



			وايضا ارجو الشاهد الكتابي الذي يقول ان التكلم بألسنة هو هرطقة او تعليم خاطيء مخالف لتعليم الرسل .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كل من خالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس فهو يهرطق
والكتاب المقدس ذكر كل المواهب وقال عن هذه الموهبه خصيصا انها ستنتهى
اذا من  يدعى انه يتحدث بهذه الموهبه هو يخالف كلام الكتاب المقس ويهرطق او يدعى اشياء وهميه لا تمت الحقيقه بصله



			ولم يقطع فيه الكتاب المقدس برأي يوافق ما تقولينه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلا يااخى الفاضل فالكنيسه واضحه تماما تماما فى تعليمها وترفض استمرار هذه الموهبه طبقا لما جاء بالكتاب المقدس ولما نادى به القديسين ذهبى الفم يوحنا والمؤرخين يوسابيوس القيصرى وغيرهم
وما وافق عليه البابا شنودة فى توضيحه الذى وضعته الاخت مرثا
اذا هنا عليك ان ترفض كل ما امنت به الكنيسه فى هذه الموهبه وان ترفض ما قاله سيدنا البابا شنود ولا احد ينكر انه رجل معلم الاجيال ذهبى الفم والقلم وايضا نيافه الانبا يؤنس فى كتاب له عن تاريخ المسيحيه فى القرون الاولى وايضا نيافه الانبا بيشوى فى كتاب له عن موهبه التكلم بالالسنه ووضعته الاخت الفاضله مرثا
وايضا الاب متى المسكين تكلم عن هذه الموهبه وقال ان الكتاب المقدس  قطع الشك فى استمراريتها حسث قل انها سوف تنتهى وهذا ما حدث
وايضا تجد فى تعليم الكنيسه وفى وعظات الكهنه ما احد نادى بهذه الموهبه
ولا احسبك ان تبرهن كلامك مبنى على كلام الاب مكارى يونان فهو معك كان يختلف مع راى الجميع ولاكن هو لم يقل ان هذه لموهبه بلغه غير مفهومه ابدا بل قال انها مستمره فقط فانا عملت بنصيحتك واسمتمعت جيدا للعظات التى وضعتلى اياها فى مداخله اعلاه

اشكرك تعب محبتكم وارجوا ان تقبلو كلماتى بصدر رحب*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يوليو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *أخى نيو مان أنا لا أشتم ولا أتكلم بإسلوب متدنى أنا قلت على هؤلاء مهرطقين وهذه صفة​*
> *لما يدعونة*
> *أرى إنك تريد أن تعرف حقيقة الموقف *
> *سأضع لك رابط كتاب للأنبا بيشوى*
> ...






الاخت العزيزة الفاضلة : مارثا المصرية 

سلام الرب معك 

معنى الهرطقة هو تعليم خاطيء ، التكلم بألسنة ليس تعليما خاطئا ، هو موهبة يعطيها الروح القدس ضمن حزمة مواهب روحية ذكرها الكتاب المقدس .

مفهومك ان موهبة التكلم بألسنة وحدها قد انتهى لا يتفق وما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ، وقد طلبت منك الآية التي تقول ان المواهب الروحية غير موجودة الان كما تقولين !!!!!

ارجوك ، لا تحيليني على كتاب ، فيمكنني ان احيلك ايضا على سلسلة عظات الاب مكاري يونان على موقعه الخاص على الانترنت ( سلسلة عظات 2005 بعنوان المواهب الروحية ) وهي تقدم الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على ان المواهب كلها ( بما فيها التكلم بألسنة ) لازالت تعمل في الكنيسة بقوة ( اذا ترك بعض الناس في الكنيسة الارثوذكسية استعمالها فهذا وشأنهم ) ولكن لايمكن ان ننسب هذا الى الكتاب المقدس ، لا تحيليني على كتاب ،  فانا اسأل والمفترض انك قرأت الكتاب واقتنعت بما جاء فيه وتبنيتي رأيه ، ولهذا ارجو ان تذكري لي مما فهمتيه :

اين في الكتاب المقدس ان التكلم بألسنة هو هرطقة ، او ان من يقول انه يتكلم بألسنة هو مهرطق ..

افهم ان يكون احد الناس ( مدعيّ) وقد حذرنا الكتاب المقدس من معلمين كذبة وانبياء كذبة وقساوسة كذبة واخوة كذبة ، ولكن لا يمكن ان يكون هناك تعليم كاذب او مهرطق بأن المواهب الروحية قد انتهت ، فالعامل بها وفيها هو الروح القدس ، واظن لا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان روح الله القدوس قد توقف عن العمل ، هذا هو الهرطقة بعينها ....



> *كل من خالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس فهو يهرطق
> والكتاب المقدس ذكر كل المواهب وقال عن هذه الموهبه خصيصا انها ستنتهى
> اذا من يدعى انه يتحدث بهذه الموهبه هو يخالف كلام الكتاب المقس ويهرطق او يدعى اشياء وهميه لا تمت الحقيقه بصله*





ارجو ان تدرس النص باكثر دقة ، الكتاب المقدس يقول 

( المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل. 9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.) 
( 1 كورنثوس 13: 8 10) 

واضح ان النص يقول ( ستبطل ، ستنتهي ) بصيغة المستقبل ، فمتى هو هذا الموعد ، ( متى جاء الكامل ) اي عند مجيء الكامل الرب يسوع المسيح الثاني .




> *ولا احسبك ان تبرهن كلامك مبنى على كلام الاب مكارى يونان فهو معك كان يختلف مع راى الجميع ولاكن هو لم يقل ان هذه لموهبه بلغه غير مفهومه ابدا بل قال انها مستمره فقط فانا عملت بنصيحتك واسمتمعت جيدا للعظات التى وضعتلى اياها فى مداخله اعلاه
> *




يا اخي الحبيب ، الكتاب المقدس يوضح ان هناك اختلاف بين مواهب التكلم بألسنة ، واوضح انها بلغة غير مفهومة ، ارجو ان تسأل الاب مكاري يونان عن هذا الامر . 

فاذا كنت توافق على كلامه ، فهو قد ذكر الآيات التي تقول ( لا احد يسمع ) بمعنى ( يفهم الكلام ) . 

يا اخوتي الاحباء ، الفقرة الكتابية تعلمنا ان المحبة اهم من كل هذه المواهب ، فارجو ان نكون سامعين عاملين بالكلمة ، فلا نتهم الكنائس بالهرطقة ، هذه ليست المحبة التي يعلمنا اياها الكتاب المقدس ، ارجو ان تقبلوا كلامي بمحبة ، والرب ينير لنا بصائرنا ويفتح قلوبنا لكي نرتقي ونتسلح بكل اسلحة الروح القدس والمواهب الروحية لخدمة الرب الواحد .

سلام الرب معكم ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يوليو 2009)

الاخ المحبوب في الرب : يوسف راضي 

انا لا اعرف مكان كتب ( الديداخي او الدسقولية على الانترنت ) ولكني اقتنيت كتب الديداخي ( من جزئين ) من دار الثقافة للكتاب المقدس ، واعتقد انه يمكنك الحصول عليه اذا كنت في مصر ، كما يمكنك ان تسأل عن كتب الدسقولية في المكتبات الارثوذكسية او مكتبة المحبة .

ربنا معاك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يوليو 2009)

*ارجو ان تدرس النص باكثر دقة ، الكتاب المقدس يقول 

( المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل. 9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.) 
( 1 كورنثوس 13: 8 10) 

واضح ان النص يقول ( ستبطل ، ستنتهي ) بصيغة المستقبل ، فمتى هو هذا الموعد ، ( متى جاء الكامل ).* 
*NEW   MAN*




*أخى نيو مان

هذا هو تفسير الأباء الأولين لهذهالجزئية
 "هكذا المحبة لا تسقط أبدًا" [8] .

القديس أغسطينوس

v خلود المحبة أو نقاوة القلب

لماذا نندهش من أن هذه الأعمال السابق ذكرها ستبطل بينما يخبرنا الرسول الطوباوي أنه حتى عطايا الروح القدس العظمى ستنتهي، مشيرًا إلى أن المحبة وحدها هي التي تبقى إلى الأبد، إذ يقول "وأمَّا النبوَّات فستبطل والأَلسِنَة فستنتهي والعلم فسيُبطَل" (1 كو 8:13). أما عن المحبة فيقول "المحبَّة لا تسقط أبدًا.." فالعطايا توهَب إلى حين من أجل الحاجة إليها لاستخدامها، فإذا ما انتهى عملها زالت، أما المحبة فلا تسقط أبدًا، لأن المحبة لا يتوقف نفعها عند هذه الحياة بل يتعداها إلى الحياة العتيدة. فإذ تزول أثقال احتياجات الجسد تستمر المحبة في نشاط أعظم وسعادة أوفر، فلا تعود بعد تضعف بتأثيرٍ ما، بل بعدم فسادها الدائم تلتصق باللَّه بأكثر نشاط وغيرة.

الأب موسى

"لأننا نعلم بعض العلم،

ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء" [9].

v تبقى معرفتنا في هذه الحياة ناقصة, لكن يمكن الاعتماد عليها في حدودها. يثق المؤمنون في شهادة حواسهم التي هي خادمة خاضعة لتعقلهم. ربما أحيانا ينخدعون، ومع هذا فهم أفضل من القائلين بعدم الثقة في الحواس تمامًا.

القديس أغسطينوس

"ولكن متى جاء الكامل،

فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض" [10].

v مع أن كل واحد يطلب المزيد من المعرفة على الدوام, فإنها تبقى المعرفة ناقصة في كل الأمور بالنسبة لكمالها الحقيقي حتى يحل الزمن ليأتي ما هو كامل ويزول ما هو جزئي.

القديس باسيليوس الكبير

v ما يحدث هو أن معرفتنا لا تختفي تمامًا , وإنما نرى في عدم كمالها أنها محدودة جدًا. إننا سنعرف كل شيء, حاليًا نعرف بطريقة ناقصة. ولكن سنعرف ما هو أكثر.

كمثال نحن نعرف الآن أن اللَّه في كل موضع, لكننا لا نعرف كيف يمكن ذلك. نحن نعرف أنه أوجد الخليقة من لا شيء ولكن ليس لدينا فكرة عن كيفية تحقيق ذلك. نحن نعرف أن المسيح وُلد من عذراء ولكننا لا نعرف كيف وهكذا.

v ليست المعرفة هي التي تعبر بل الوضع الذي فيه تكون المعرفة جزئية. فإننا ليس فقط نعرف الكثير بل ما هو أعظم بكثير. 

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 

v كل ما هو ناقص سيتحطم؛ يحدث هذا التحطيم بجعل ما هو ناقص كاملاً, وليس بإزالته تمامًا.

أمبروسياستر

v الآن نحن نعرف بعض المعرفة ونفهم جزئيًا , ولكن عندئذ سيمكننا أن ندرك ما هو كامل عندما يبدأ لا الظل بل حقيقة عظمة اللَّه وسرمديته تشرق وتعلن عن ذاتها بغير حجاب أمام أعيينا.
القديس أمبروسيوس

v يليق بنا أن نتذكر كم هي عظمة ذاك الإنسان القائل: "لأننا نعلم بعض العلم، ونتنبأ بعض التنبؤ حتى يأتي الكامل" [10]. فإنه حتى الآن توجد رؤية الملائكة القديسين الذين يدعون ملائكتنا، لأننا نحن إذ خلصنا من سلطان الظلمة وتقبلنا غيرة الروح انتقلنا إلى ملكوت المسيح وبدأنا فعلاً ننتمي إلى الملائكة الذين نشترك معهم في التمتع برؤية مدينة اللَّه المقدسة والمُبهجة.v حيث يبدأ هذا الإيمان العامل بالمحبة يخترق النفس, فإنها تميل خلال قوة الصلاح الحيوية أن تتغير في البصيرة, حتى أن ما هو مقدس وكامل في القلب يقتبس ومضات من هذا الجمال غير المُعبر عنه الذي في كمال رؤيته نجد سعادتنا العظمى... نبدأ بالإيمان ونكمل بالعيان. ​*


----------



## يوسف راضي (9 يوليو 2009)

الي اخوتي السلام معكم ..........

من الواضح ان اختلافنا في هذه الاية الواضحة "( المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل. 9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.) 
( 1 كورنثوس 13: 8 10)"

والاخ كوكب البرية رد علينا ووضح لنا من رائ الاباء وكتبت تعليق احب ان تكتب تعليقك فيه وهو#42 (رابعا).....
ومن يفسر هذه الاية انه لا تقصد انها سوف تنتهي عند المجئ الثاني ....فعليه ان يقول لنا لماذا النبوات والعلم لم تبطل حتي الان...طبقا لهذا التفسير ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!...............

واشكرررررررررررر كثيرا الاخت مرثا علي هذه التفسير الابائية التي لو ركزنا فيها لعلمنا ان المحب هي التي تدوم الي الابد واما هذه المواهب فليس لها نفع في الابدية ..........

وشكرا لكم جميعا .....ارب يباركنا جميعا.................


----------



## Strident (9 يوليو 2009)

الآية معناها واضح و صريح:

أن كل من النبوات و العلم و الألسنة سيأتي يوم و تنتهي...
طبعاً بحلول المجيء الثاني ستكون كلها قد انتهت...

لكن لم تحدد الآية على الإطلاق أنها ستنتهي معاً، أو أنها ستنتهي في اليوم الأخير فقط...

النبوات، ستنتهي بنهاية الضيقة العظمى و المجيء الثاني، لأنها تتنبأ عنه...
العلم، لا نعرف متى ينتهي...

أكرر...الآية لم تحدد متى ستنتهي كل منها...
ربما تنتهي أحدها في القرن الرابع (مثلاً) و الأخرى في ثامن والثلاثين (مثلاً برضو) و الأخرى في القرن الأربعين (مثلاً تاني)

لكن جميعها تنتهي قبل المجيء الثاني بالطبع


----------



## يوسف راضي (9 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك كثيرا اخي johnnie المحبوب علي صراحتك وانا معك انها سوف تنتهي قبل المجئ..... بساعة او بيوم او بشهر او  بسنة او ..........الخ .ولكن لنضع حدا وهو حينما يبطل عملها حينئذ تكون قد انتهت.......احب ان اعرف ردك علي هذا الراى.........وشكرا اخي علي حبك للحقيقة وفكرك المتعقل وشكرا لك مرة اخري .....والرب معاك........


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يوليو 2009)

الاخت العزيزة مارثا المصرية 

سلام الرب معك 


شكرا لتفضلك بوضع تفسير الآباء ، واذا كنت قرأتيه بتمعنى كما فعلت أنا 
لادركت على الفور ان التفاسير تقول ما اقول به انا وليس انت 

اولا : كلها تتكلم عن الفرق بين الحياة الآنية والحياة العتيدة ، والفاصل بينهما هو ( مجيء الكامل ) 

ثانيا : لم يقل اي من الآباء ما تفضلت به ان المواهب قد انتهت في هذه الحياة ، ولا يجرؤ احدا بهذا القول ، مخالفا صريح تعليم الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول ان الموعد هو ( مجيء الكامل ) .

ثالثا : لم اجد اي من الآباء يقول ان من يتكلم بموهبة الالسن ( او حتى يزعم انه يتكلم بها ) نستطيع بضمير صالح ان نقول انه مهرطق او ان هذه هرطقة ، فمن اين تفضلت بهذا الاتهام ؟؟؟


ويكفي ان اضع لك رد القديس اغسطينوس ، فهو يقول بما قلته لك سابقا ....



> تبقى معرفتنا في هذه الحياة ناقصة, لكن يمكن الاعتماد عليها في حدودها. يثق المؤمنون في شهادة حواسهم التي هي خادمة خاضعة لتعقلهم. ربما أحيانا ينخدعون، ومع هذا فهم أفضل من القائلين بعدم الثقة في الحواس تمامًا.
> 
> القديس أغسطينوس


 

والآن انا استطيع ان اقول بضمير صالح ومستريح ، نعم الكتاب المقدس يؤكد وجود المواهب الروحية كحزمة كاملة يفعلها الروح الواحد ، ولا زال روح الله يعمل في المؤمنين ، فهذا هو وعده القدوس .

سلام الرب معكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2009)

*


يوسف راضي قال:



			شكرا لكوكب البرية علي ما قلته ولكن المشكلة في كل هذه الاقتراحات انني من الصعيد .ولا يبقي معي سوي صلواتكم واحول ابحث علي النت . شكرا مرة اخري...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إليك الكتاب فى هذا الرابط

http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/bishopyouanaslist3.htm*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يوليو 2009)

> *يوسف راضي*
> *المحب هي التي تدوم الي الابد واما هذه المواهب فليس لها نفع في الابدية.*
> *ولكن لنضع حدا وهو حينما يبطل عملها حينئذ تكون قد انتهت.*




*أخي يوسف*

*مسرور جدًا أنك وصلت الى هدف الموضوع *

*فالمواهب ُتعطى من الله لتحقيق هدف مُعيَّن لمؤمنين معينيين في وقت ُمعيَّن *

*الروح القدس الوحيد الذي يمتلك حق تشغييل هذه الموهبة ... أو إبطالها وليس لنا حق توجيه روح الله الى شئ*





> *new_man*
> والآن انا استطيع ان اقول بضمير صالح ومستريح ، نعم الكتاب المقدس يؤكد وجود المواهب الروحية كحزمة كاملة يفعلها الروح الواحد ، ولا زال روح الله يعمل في المؤمنين ، فهذا هو وعده القدوس .
> 
> يا اخوتي الاحباء ، الفقرة الكتابية تعلمنا ان *المحبة اهم* من كل هذه المواهب ، فارجو ان نكون سامعين عاملين بالكلمة ، *فلا نتهم* الكنائس *بالهرطقة* ، هذه ليست المحبة التي يعلمنا اياها الكتاب المقدس




نعم أخي new_man

مواهب الروح القدس موجودة وهو ُيحرك من يسكن فيهم 

وهذا لا ُيعطينا الحق في الحكم على موهبة الله الحقيقية مِن خلال مَن ( يدعون إمتلاك أي موهبة كذبًا - البرطمة بعبارات غير مفهومة )

الألسنة لغات وليست برطمة بعبارات غير مفهومة 
وهو ما ُيثير كل مسيحي حقيقي بأن الكمات الصادرة من أشخاص في اللا وعي هي التكلم بألسنة

كورنثوس الأولى 14 : 18 
أَشْكُرُ إِلَهِي أَنِّي أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ. 
​الرسول بولس يعي ما يقول أنه يعلم عدد الألسنة (الغات) التي يتكلم بها




> *مرثا المصرية*
> *أضيف أن من يصرخون ويتكلمون بكلمات ليس لها معنى فى الكنيسة ويدعون أن هذا هو الروح القدس هؤلاء مهرطقون*​




*أنا معك أختي في المسيح* *مارثا المصرية*

*في كل كلمة في هذه المشاركة ... قبل عبارة (هؤلاء مهرطقون)*

*جيد أن ُنميِّز السلوك الروحي من السلوك الجسدي *

*لكن أن ُنصدر ُحكمًا على الآخرين هذه ليست الروح المسيحية*

*أقول لك عبارة ذكرتها في إحدى المناسبات *


*جيد أن نجتمع للصلاة من أجل ضعفات الآخرين لكي ُيعالجهم الله *​ 
*وليس جيدًا أن نجتمع لتناول ضعفات الآخرين بعيدا عن الله*​ 
*من حقنا أن ُنصلي لأخطاء الآخرين وليس إصدار الأحكام *​ 

رومية : 14 
1 وَمَنْ هُوَ *ضَعِيفٌ فِي الإِيمَانِ* فَاقْبَلُوهُ لاَ لِمُحَاكَمَةِ الأَفْكَارِ. 
2 وَاحِدٌ يُؤْمِنُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَأَمَّا *الضَّعِيفُ فَيَأْكُلُ بُقُولاً*. 
3 *لاَ يَزْدَرِ* مَنْ يَأْكُلُ بِمَنْ لاَ يَأْكُلُ وَلاَ يَدِنْ مَنْ لاَ يَأْكُلُ مَنْ يَأْكُلُ - لأَنَّ اللهَ قَبِلَهُ. 
4 *مَنْ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدِينُ عَبْدَ غَيْرِكَ؟* هُوَ لِمَوْلاَهُ يَثْبُتُ أَوْ يَسْقُطُ. وَلَكِنَّهُ سَيُثَبَّتُ لأَنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُثَبِّتَهُ. 
5 وَاحِدٌ *يَعْتَبِرُ يَوْماً دُونَ يَوْمٍ وَآخَرُ* يَعْتَبِرُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ - فَلْيَتَيَقَّنْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي عَقْلِهِ: 
8 لأَنَّنَا إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا *فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ*. 
9 لأَنَّهُ *لِهَذَا مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ وَقَامَ* وَعَاشَ لِكَيْ يَسُودَ عَلَى الأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ. 
10 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَلِمَاذَا *تَدِينُ أَخَاكَ؟* أَوْ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً لِمَاذَا *تَزْدَرِي بِأَخِيكَ؟* لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعاً سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ 
11 لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَا حَيٌّ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِنَّهُ لِي سَتَجْثُو كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ وَكُلُّ لِسَانٍ سَيَحْمَدُ اللهَ». 
12 فَإِذاً كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا *سَيُعْطِي عَنْ نَفْسِهِ حِسَاباً لِلَّهِ*. 
13 *فَلاَ نُحَاكِمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً* بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ احْكُمُوا بِهَذَا: *أَنْ لاَ* *يُوضَعَ لِلأَخِ مَصْدَمَةٌ أَوْ مَعْثَرَةٌ*. ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يوليو 2009)

*سلام المسيح لكم جميعا*
*هذه الفقرة توضيح لموضوع التكلم بالألسنة*

*...........................*

*لا للحديث عن ما تتناوله الطوائف *
*لا لكسر قوانين القسم *​


----------



## fredyyy (9 يوليو 2009)

*لا للحديث عن ما تتناوله الطوائف 
لا لكسر قوانين القسم *

*أرجو أن تكون المشاركات بنائة *


----------



## Kerya_Layson (10 يوليو 2009)

> شكرا لتفضلك بوضع تفسير الآباء ، واذا كنت قرأتيه بتمعنى كما فعلت أنا
> لادركت على الفور ان التفاسير تقول ما اقول به انا وليس انت


لا اعرف لماذا لا تعطى فقره من كتابات الاباء توافق ان الكلمات غير مفهومه او على راى الاخ المحبوب فريدى   ....برطمه
كما اننى
عندما قرئت التفاسير جيدا جدا لاحظت القديس اغسطينوس يقول لنا


> فالعطايا توهَب إلى حين من أجل الحاجة، إليها لاستخدامها فإذا ما انتهى عملها زالت، أما المحبة فلا تسقط أبدًا، لأن المحبة لا يتوقف نفعه


وهنا نرا تفسير القديس اغسطينوس التائب ليس كما تقول انت سيدى لاكن كما كتب قداسه البابا شنودة عن انتهاء الالسنه وكما كتب نيافه الانبا بيشوى ونيافه المتنيح الانبا يؤنس مثلث الرحمات وايضا الاب متى المسكين وغيرهم كثيرون يرفضون وجوودها الى الان ويعتبرون ان البرطمه بلغه غير مفهومه فى عصر انتهت فيه هذه الموهبه هى هرطقه
 كما اننى بتتبع كتابات القديسين ما وجدت احدا منهمقال او صرح ان التكلم بلسان يكون غير مفهوم مثلما يحدث مع بعض المبرطمين الذين يدعون هذه الموهبه
اذا كيف رايك من رايهم اخى نيو مان وهم متناقضون معك فى ما نحن نختلف عن اللاسنه غير المفهومه والتى كيف نفرق بينها وبين من يدعى ذالك بكلام غير مفهوم



> والآن انا استطيع ان اقول بضمير صالح ومستريح ، نعم الكتاب المقدس يؤكد وجود المواهب الروحية كحزمة كاملة يفعلها الروح الواحد ، ولا زال روح الله يعمل في المؤمنين ، فهذا هو وعده القدوس .


نعم نعم نعرف هذا ونتفق تماما
لاكن الكتاب المقدس وتفاسير الاباء لم يذكر ان الموهبه كانت لاجل الكلام غير المفهوم اى البرطمه 
وانا اعيد واكرر كيف نميز بين الذين يتكلمون بلسان عن الذين يدعون التكلم بلسان الا ان نقول اللع يحاسبهم
فهل نخدع نحن بكلام غير مفهوم ونظن ان الروح القدس يعمل بهذا ونجد من يدخل فى شبه تمثليه لا احد يعرفها لانها تمثليه غيير مفهومه؟؟؟...

سلام ونعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يوليو 2009)

الاحباء ، من الواضح اننا لا زلنا مختلفين في فهم الكتاب المقدس في هذه الجزئية 

انا لازلت على ايماني ، وللاسف لم يقنعنى احدا بأن اغير اتجاهي ، فحتى كتابات الاباء لا تقول ماتفترضونه انتم .

انا ارى ان الكتاب المقدس واضح ويشرح نفسه ، ولازلت ارى ان روح الله القدوس يعمل بقوة من خلال الآيات والعجائب والمواهب الروحية المذكورة كلها في الكتاب المقدس ، لم يتوقف منها واحد ، حتى يجيء الكامل ، الرب يسوع المسيح .

ولا زلت ارى ، ان من لا يؤمن بهذه المواهب الروحية هو فقط يفقد التمتع بقوة الله العاملة بروحه القدوس في اولاده . 

ربنا معاكم


----------



## The White Knight (10 يوليو 2009)

اري يا احبائي الكرام ان هذا الموضوع ليس من السهل " ان احنا نعديه ونسيبه في حاله"
سؤالي للأخ فريدي لو انت بتعرف تتكلم اسباني كويس وانا ما بعرفش نهائي وانت اتكلمت قدامي مع شخص اخر كلامك ده هيبقي برطمة ولا لأ؟ بمعني ان انا لازم اعرف اسباني كويس اوي عشان اقدر احكم دي برطمة ولا كلام ولية معني؟ وبالنسبه لبقية مواهب الروح القدس الا تري انها ما تزال موجودة حتي الان خصوصا النبوة؟
ارجوا ان تستقبلول اسالتي بصدر رحب؟​


----------



## يوسف راضي (10 يوليو 2009)

سلام لاحبائي في المسيح ......

شكرا للاخ فريدي لانه استكمل الحديث معنا ...احب ان اعلق علي ان هدف التكلم بالسنة هو الكرازة فقط..فهذا تعبير غير دقيق لان .....
1- في يوم الخمسيين كان هناك اناس كثيرون من جميع اللغات ومعني هذا انه من المؤكد انه كان يوجد مترجمون بينهما آلا وكيف كانوا يفهمون بعضهما البعض؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! فكان من السهل ان يعظ لهؤلاء الناس جميعا والمترجمون يترجمون هذا الكلام ....ولكني اعتقد ان ولو كانوا فعلوا هذا ما كان هذا القوم الكثير يؤمنون ولكن الله يحب ان يؤيد الوعظ بالايات لكي تؤمن الناس بقوة ......اذا هنا التكلم ليس كان هدفه ان يعرف لغة الذي امامه ولكن كانت آية تؤيد الوعظ- انا لا ارفض ان تكون التكلم للكرازة ولكن هنا كانت هدفه انها أية-.........هذا من جانب ولكن من الجانب الاخر ان الان الكتاب المقدس ترجم 1500 لغة ........ ولغات العالم البعض يقول انها 4000 لغة والبعض يقول انها بين 10000:3000 لغة اذا يوجد اناس لم تصل اليهم الكرازة ومنها ان الموهبة لم تنتهي لان عملها لا ينتهي كما اتفقنا.....

2- من اهداف هذه الموهبة ايضا انها آية لغير المؤمنين ..كما حدث في يوم الخمسيين فالبعض أمن والبعض قال إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ امْتَلأُوا سُلاَفَةً...   وانا امن ان هذا ما يحدث علي مر العصور ...........

3- من اهدافها ايضا هي اعطاء الانسان رسائل من الله ..فعندما تري انسان يتكلم بلغة  اتي برسالة من الله والاخر يترجم هذه الرسالة آلا تكون لها تأثير اقوي في نفسك؟؟؟؟وكما قلت ان الله يحب ان يؤيد كلامه بالآيات......

4- في حالة عدم وجود ترجمة تكون لبنيان النفس للصلاة مع الله كما هو واضح من الايات الاتية....
"لان من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لان ليس احد يسمع.ولكنه بالروح يتكلم باسرار."
" ولكن ان لم يكن مترجم فليصمت في الكنيسة وليكلم نفسه والله."
"من يتكلم بلسان يبني نفسه" 

5- من اهدافها ايضا هي تأكيد حلول الروح القدس في الانسان فاذا امن انسان واتي ان يتعمد ....تخيل معي ان هذا الانسان طفق ان يتكلم بلسان آليس هذه أية تفرح النفس؟؟!!!...............

6- لتحقيق النبوات التي تنبأ بها إشعياء النبي والسيد المسيح نفسه....
 "17وَهَذِهِ \لآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ \لْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ \لشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ. 18يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى \لْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ».(مر16)" وجميع هذه اللايات موجودة حتي الان فلماذا تنكروا وجود الالسنة ؟؟؟!!!!.....
"21 مكتوب في الناموس اني بذوي ألسنة اخرى وبشفاه اخرى سأكلم هذا الشعب ولا هكذا يسمعون لي يقول الرب." والتي تقابها "11إِنَّهُ بِشَفَةٍ لَكْنَاءَ وَبِلِسَانٍ آخَرَ يُكَلِّمُ هَذَا \لشَّعْبَ " (اش28) اي ان الله يؤيد كلامه بالآيات والناس ترفض هذا .ياللعجب!!!!

وبعد هذه الاهداف ايضا نقول ان الالسنة انتهت.........

احب ان اقول لكم يا اخوتي الذي قاله ابونا مكاري يونان في بداية حديثه في هذا الموضوع ان الذي ليس له ثمار الروح القدس لا يدخل الملكوت واما المواهب فتزين بها العروس وتفرح كل النفوس .........

سلام مسيحنا القوي الذي يؤيد كلامه بالآيات تكون معنا جميعا امين.............


----------



## fredyyy (10 يوليو 2009)

new_man قال:


> وللاسف لم يقنعنى احدا بأن *اغير* اتجاهي ،
> 
> ولازلت ارى ان *روح الله القدوس يعمل بقوة* من خلال الآيات والعجائب *والمواهب* الروحية المذكورة كلها في الكتاب المقدس


 


*أخي الغالي *
*لماذا تريد أن يغير أحد إتجاهك *
*فعندما تقول أن الروح القدس يعمل ... فهذا حق*
*الروح القدس يستخدم المواهب المذكورة في الكتاب ... وهذا حق أيضًا*


*الإختلاف أساسه *
*متي يستخدم الله الموهبة*
*ومن الذي يعطيه الله الموهبة *
*هدف إستخدام هذه الموهبة ( مجد الناس - مجد الله )*

*أنت تتمسك بحق الله في إستخدام المواهب ... هذا صحيح *
*وعضو آخر يرفض الألسنة لما شاهده مِن مَن يُقرون إن ما يصدرونه من برطمة هو ألسنه من الله*



*الألسنه لغات ولها مترجمون *​ 
*وليست ( هيماشمناهرل كونتوفرخموس ) *
*حروف مرصوصة ليس لها أساس لغوي في أي لغة *
​
*إننا لا نتختلف على ما ورد في الكتاب *
*لكن ما نشاهدة حولنا يولِّد عندنا ما يُسمى الإختلاف في الرأي*
*ما يصدر من الشخص الجسدي .... لمجد الجسد ....... البرطمة*
*ما يصدر من الشخص الروحي ... لمجد الله ... عظائم الله ... بلغات معروفة*


----------



## fredyyy (10 يوليو 2009)

روميو777 قال:


> ​
> 
> سؤالي للأخ فريدي لو انت بتعرف *تتكلم اسباني* كويس وانا ما بعرفش نهائي وانت اتكلمت قدامي مع شخص اخر كلامك *ده هيبقي برطمة ولا لأ؟* بمعني ان انا لازم اعرف اسباني كويس اوي عشان اقدر احكم دي برطمة ولا كلام ولية معني؟ وبالنسبه لبقية مواهب الروح القدس الا تري انها ما تزال موجودة حتي الان خصوصا النبوة؟​
> 
> ارجوا ان تستقبلول اسالتي بصدر رحب؟​


 

*أخي المحبوب روميو *

*اللغة الأسبانية ليست برطمة لأن حروفها معروفة وقواعدها كلغة معروف *

*بدلاً من أن تفترض شي سأقص عليك ما حدث معي فعلاً *

*تواجدت بين مؤمنين إنجليز فكنت أصلى بالإنجليزية ... وُأرنِم بالإنجليزية وأعظ بالإنجليزية *
*أما مع نفسي فكنت أفعل هذا باللغة العربية *

*وعندما إنضم إلينا بعض المؤمنين من ألمانيا *
*لا يعرفون لا الإنجليزية ولا العربية كان هناك من يترجم للألمان بلغتهم ويترجم تأملات الألمان الى الإنجليزية *


----------



## fredyyy (10 يوليو 2009)

يوسف راضي قال:


> في *يوم الخمسيين* كان هناك اناس كثيرون من جميع اللغات ومعني هذا انه من *المؤكد انه كان يوجد مترجمون* بينهما


 

*أخي العزيز يوسف *

*أنا لست معك في ما قلت لأن الكتاب لم يذكر أن في يوم الخمسين كان هناك ُمترجمون *

*وإليك النص الكتابي *

أعمال : 2
1 وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ *يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ* كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 
2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ 
3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 
4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ *بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى* كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا. 
5 وَكَانَ يَهُودٌ رِجَالٌ أَتْقِيَاءُ *مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ* تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ سَاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
6 فَلَمَّا صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ اجْتَمَعَ الْجُمْهُورُ وَتَحَيَّرُوا لأَنَّ *كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَانَ يَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِلُغَتِهِ. 
*7 فَبُهِتَ الْجَمِيعُ وَتَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «أَتُرَى لَيْسَ جَمِيعُ *هَؤُلاَءِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ جَلِيلِيِّينَ؟ 
*8 فَكَيْفَ نَسْمَعُ نَحْنُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا *لُغَتَهُ الَّتِي وُلِدَ فِيهَا*: 
9 فَرْتِيُّونَ وَمَادِيُّونَ وَعِيلاَمِيُّونَ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَبُنْتُسَ وَأَسِيَّا 
10 وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَمِصْرَ وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَحْوَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلاَءُ 
11 كِرِيتِيُّونَ وَعَرَبٌ نَسْمَعُهُمْ *يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِنَا بِعَظَائِمِ اللهِ؟*». 



*ُألخص النص *

*في يوم الخمسين*
*المتكلمون كانوا جليليين *
*كانوا يتكلمون بلغات ( *فَرْتِيُّونَ وَمَادِيُّونَ وَعِيلاَمِيُّونَ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَبُنْتُسَ وَأَسِيَّا - وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَمِصْرَ وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَحْوَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلاَءُ *)*

*والسامعون قالوا ( *نَسْمَعُهُمْ *يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِنَا )*

**** ولم يذكر وجود مُترجمون ****

*إذا السامعون الوافدون سمعوا الرسل يتكلمون لكل وافد الى اليهودية بلغته التي وُلد بها *


----------



## My Rock (10 يوليو 2009)

أعتقد أنا الموضوع أخذ حقه في النقاش و تبادل الأراء
للأسف, بعضكم لا يستطيع ضبط نفسه و طرح أفكاره دون وصف الأخرين بالمهرطقين و الهالكين, و البعض منكم أبدع في طرح فكرته و إيمانه دون التعرض لأحد.

خلاصة الكلام و الموضوع, الكتاب المقدس لا يقول إن الموهبة محدودة على أحد أو زمن و لا العكس, من أراد أن يؤمن بوجود هذه الموهبة بسبب إختبار فليؤمن, و من إختار ان لا يؤمن فلا داعي.

لا داعي لأن يجبر أحدكم الآخر في التصديق و التسليم في شئ, فهناك مجال للأختلاف.

لكن يبقى الموضوع فرعي لا يمت أي صلة بخلاص المسيح و خلاص الأنسان المسيحي المُخلص.

اتركوا القشور و ركزوا على الجوهر, ركزوا على المسيح.

ينكتفي بهذا القدر من الحوار, و نغلق الموضوع
الرجاء تقبل نظرة الإدارة في الموضوع.

الرب يملأ أفكاركم بما هو صالح للبنيان.


----------

